#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-23
<pc_> hi, how to solve the tearing monitor problem?
<pc_> hi, how to solve the tearing monitor problem?
<Watney> hello
<Watney> is anyone active?
<Blackisle> mark watney? are you irc'ing from mars? o.O
<darrel_> hey
<mate|59454> why am I right here ? Seems to be lost, lol
<maximus> Hallo! No update for Ubuntu Mate 16.06 to Mate 1.14?
<Guest91378> any ideas why ubuntu mate only works when plugged in?
<Guest91378> :(
<gordonjcp> Guest91378: because
<maximus> somebody should think that ubuntu mare without updates for mate is not an lts system. why is so difficult to update?! are we in the 90th?
<othniel_> hi guys would u recommend ubuntu mate for a noob?
<othniel_> like me ?
<OerHeks> lets say no: you will try anyway :-D
<othniel_> imcurrently using manjaro
<othniel_> lol u ryt OerHeks
<Blackisle> othniel_: yes, more stable and more likely to "just work" than Manjaro
<Blackisle> taking nothing away from manjaro though
<Blackisle> it is a fantastic distro
<Blackisle> but it benefits from a little experience due to it's rapid software updates
<ubuntu-mate> hey there
<ouroumov> hey ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> I running ubuntu-mate off the cd, wanted to test it out before i install and replace my windows 10 but the sound does not seam to coming out from speakers, it does on the headphones.. wh is this ?
<ouroumov> Maybe your speakers aren't detected cause they need specific drivers.
<ouroumov> Did you go to sound settings already?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, yes I did
<ouroumov> In the hardware tab, how many interfaces show up?
<ubuntu-mate> it says in the hardware, built in audio, 1 output / 1 input, analague sterio output
<ouroumov> Okay
<ubuntu-mate> i plug headphones it and I get sound, unplug them and no sound
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> Maybe the sound applet goes on mute when you unplug?
<ouroumov> Do you have hotkeys to mute/unmute the sound on your machine?
<ouroumov> On mine it's Fn+F3
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> let me try them..
<ubuntu-mate> thank you for your help ouroumov, its great that you here to help newbies into linux
<ouroumov> np
<ubuntu-mate> its unmuted, volume is on full but there is no sound
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> So
<ouroumov> I can't promise you you're gonna have sound once it's installed, however there is something to do after install that'll improve your chances.
<ouroumov> See the Welcome Splash screen? It'll still be there after you install and reboot into your system, but it will be a little different.
<ubuntu-mate> is that where i install drivers..
<ouroumov> There will be a "Getting Started" button that'll lead you through post-install updates and driver + firmware install
<ubuntu-mate> aaah yes i saw that in one of the videos..
<ouroumov> Okay, so once you've installed, do that first thing and you'll know
<ouroumov> Sorry mate but I gotta disconnect and hop on the Bus home from work
<ubuntu-mate> yeah but is it worth the risk, Ive got a full licensed windows 10\
<ubuntu-mate> okay take care
<ubuntu-mate> nice one
<ubuntu-mate> wish you all the best
<ouroumov> If you have more questions, feel free to ask them, but you might have to be patient. ^^
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<ouroumov> Cheers
<Blackisle> ubuntu-mate: are your speakers built in to your monitor?
<Blackisle> and the monitor connected by HDMI?
<ubuntu-mate> its a laptop... toshiba satellite
<ubuntu-mate> man i really wanted to make this migration to mate, or even unity as the sound is playing up on windows too, it works, but keeps turning off, but it does not seem to be working at all on this 16.04 trail off cd
<Blackisle> ah ok
<ubuntu-mate> maybe i should try the linux mint and see if that works
<toshuu> hello! I've been bouncing between google searches and forum posts, but i figured i'd ask here as well :) are there any guides/readily-available software for 3d printing available for ubuntu? i can explain what i'm hoping to use it for if necessary/interested :)
<toshuu> ubuntu-mate, any errors showing up in dmesg in the console related to the sound? i had a problem with a bad hdmi cable, it was showing a "bad ELD data byte" error now and again
<Blackisle> think it depends on your 3D printer toshuu
<toshuu> Blackisle: that's something i'm looking into as well, what i can actually get here locally that will be inside the budget i've gotten...which is not a lot :( but the whole idea is to try and develop something useful at the lowest cost, so it's a challenge at least! :)
<toshuu> (i have to learn how to 3d model better than i do now before i'm going to make much progress anyway, so no big rush :P)
<ubuntu-mate> toshuu, im on a toshiba satellite laptop, 8gb ram, its got internal sound and speakers
<toshuu> ubuntu-mate: if it happens to have a model number anywhere that would help too, might make it easier to look up the specifics :) but if you can run commands like dmesg in a mate terminal, you might be able to spot a kernel/console error that might hint as to the sound issue...i've had a couple as well that i haven't with other distros, but it's working alright now :)
<toshuu> ubuntu-mate, oh, although you've probably seen this already, there's a tag for toshiba satellite issues that could be helpful :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/toshiba-satellite
<ubuntu-mate> its a toshiba satellite L750
<Blackisle> https://www.blackisle.org.uk/owncloud/index.php/s/YRQZMaLmwZJpeUX
<Blackisle> ^^ ubuntu-mate
<Blackisle> is it as simple as selecting heaphone or speaker output from the sound options drop down?
<Blackisle> I've not had them autoswitch when plugging in headphones on my Dell
<ubuntu-mate> i wish it was that simple, just not happening
<Blackisle> :/
<toshuu> hmm...i wish i knew more personally about debugging sound issues, sorry! i never did get hdmi output working with mate 16.04, though i think that's due to either the cable or the card...it uses a "mini-HDMI" port (half way between both the standard connectors :P), either that or the cable are wonky
<toshuu> it works in some distributions but not others alas :)
<ubuntu-mate> aaah man
<toshuu> ubuntu-mate, oh, i'd say someone here probably knows more things to try...i've only been running ubuntu mate for a week and i just got here, so i'm totally unreliable anyway :P
<ubuntu-mate> where you from toshuu
<ubuntu-mate> im from near London, UK
<ubuntu-mate> i was really looking forward to ditching windows 10
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, did you install the OS to drive since earlier?
<nomic> http://i.imgur.com/JmUBa1B.png
<nomic> joke
<toshuu> ubuntu-mate, i was hoping to use it on my hp laptop, unfortunately i ran into a lot of problems...so that's still windows 10 for now, but that piece of...stuff won't boot anything other than windows properly :) on my desktop it works nicely
<ouroumov> toshuu, did you disable secure boot in the BIOS?
<toshuu> ouroumov, oh yes...well as best hp will allow, either selecting a uefi or "legacy" boot source with either secure boot enabled or disabled...with a pin code...it's a particularly terrible laptop :P i did eventually get it to boot, now that i think about it, but the wireless wouldn't work properly...essential for the laptop unfortunately :/
<ouroumov> toshuu, no Ethernet Port?
<ouroumov> I mean, no cable connection?
<toshuu> ouroumov, oh yes, it does have a working ethernet port that appears to be supported :) it worked for the installation at least, it was just the wireless (particularly the -firmware- for the wireless) that was...intermittently working at best
<toshuu> the laptop itself (hp pavilion x360, 11-n040ca :P) was never the best anyway, it only really worked -properly- in windows 8.1...in windows 10 the touch screen driver is broken so using it as a tablet is out...it works in linux, but linux seems to have other problems with it :(
<ouroumov> toshuu, Wifi issues are the most current. Did you try and google "ubuntu <wifi card model> <driver name>" ?
<toshuu> ouroumov, well that's certainly true...and when you're dealing with closed firmware you're dealing with a black box to a certain extent :) thanks i have done some searching around, i'm intending to do more since i would prefer to be running some version of linux over windows 10...honestly it's proven to be so buggy that it's hard to believe at times
<ubuntu-mate> ive just checked my other kids two laptops with ubuntu running, sounds working fine on them, its just this damn piece of lame laptop
<ouroumov> I've no experience with W10. Only heard about it from a few people, almost nobody around me uses it ~
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, is it installed to disk yet?
<ubuntu-mate> naah im not installing it, until i know sound will work
<ouroumov> But that's not something you'll be able to find out from the live usb. ^^
<ouroumov> Tell you what though.
<ubuntu-mate> let me run off linux mint cd, see if that works
<ouroumov> What you can do is use a big USB stick and install the system to that USB stick if you have more than one USB port
<ubuntu-mate> now my sound hardware in completley disabled
<toshuu> ouroumov, i've only been using it at all due to the aforementioned laptop giving everything else trouble...it started out giving a good impression, actually :) kind of turned back from the mistakes they made with windows 8 and maintained the stability...then the updates started coming out...ugh
<ouroumov> If you've got one of those fancy minimalistic "modern" pieces of sh*t you're boned
<ouroumov> toshuu, how much advertising do you have built in the OS? :p
<toshuu> ouroumov, i didn't expect it was going to work great, but when i looked at a lot of the hardware it seemed like linux could potentially work on it...i'd probably have saved up more and gotten a different one now :) actually in windows 10 i haven't seen too many ads in the -software- yet, although i'm sure they'll pull that eventually...outlook.com now has full-screen ads if you don't block their
<toshuu> javascript though :(
<ouroumov> ^^
<mac__> anyone here???
<TheMarius> yes
<mac__> im in east coast america
<TheMarius> k
<TheMarius> im in norway
<mac__> stinky wet americunt
<TheMarius> what
<mac__> isnt that what people call americans
<TheMarius> no .. but maybe where you live?
<TheMarius> was thinking you had tourettes syndrome a few seconds
<mac__> I think the british say it cuz its an insult and is a genital
<TheMarius> you know what that is right?
<TheMarius> well ive never heard any british say it
<mac__> what do you talk about here
<TheMarius> in this channel we usually talk about linux
<OerHeks> Time to read the topic
<TheMarius> i assumed thats why you joined aswell
<TheMarius> this isnt #gynocology
<mac__> i heard ubuntu sell your search info
<TheMarius> feel smug in mac?
<wizd3m> time appropriate greetings all
<TheMarius> not mate that i know.. unity sent searches to amazon
<TheMarius> whats the point, mac
<mac__> I left microsoft because windows rapes your privacy
<TheMarius> why come in here with this negative attitude and yell slurs about female genitalia and americans, and assume thing thats obiously not correct.. what are you trying to prove
<mac__> Microsoft secretly uploads your encryption keys to a cloud
<wizd3m> please keep it civilized people
<mac__> so ubuntu is better
<mac__> In America people mostly smoke herbal cannabis and watch cable television and drink soda in the rest of the world people mostly smoke hashish watch free to air satellite tv and drink tea
<TheMarius> and what do you do, mac?
<wizd3m> @mac__: Please do not post remarks like that. It is not a fact and not accaptable
<TheMarius> i think mac is having a bad day
<TheMarius> and then this is the wrong channel to get out your frustations in
<TheMarius> we can have general debates here sometimes but try to keep it computer oriented
<wizd3m> Hey I am Dutch... if there is a nation known for smoking that stuff it's us... :)
<wizd3m> But to the point: Does anyone here have issues with the Broadcom wireless drivers?
<wizd3m> I keep losing connection
<TheMarius> i read its an issue in linux
<TheMarius> i dont have it though
<TheMarius> broadcom is the wifi-answer to AMD
<TheMarius> i mean, ATI
<wizd3m> ATI or AMD, it's the same company, isn't it?
<TheMarius> if you insist running it you get wifi usb plugs from china for $1 or so... i bought one and run it on this computer.. works perfect
<TheMarius> free shipping.. ebay
<TheMarius> yeah but gpu's are generally called ATI
<wizd3m> I could do that... but hey... something to complain about :)
<wizd3m> Just waiting for the bug to be fixed. Until then just to a scan on wifi and it works again.
<TheMarius> nice to have either way.. you could allways end up with a microcomputer at some point in your life that lacks wifi
<wizd3m> I will check it out.
<TheMarius> i have a huge assortment of old and cheap parts, and its proven to be smart to have around
<TheMarius> wires etc
<wizd3m> yeah, me too. But a wireless usb that isn't broadcom... no
<TheMarius> think its ralink
<TheMarius> ralink or realtek
<TheMarius> thats what ive got from china
<TheMarius> they work fine
<TheMarius> ordered a big usb antenna too... im in the middle of nowhere and i get in all sorts of wifi's on it
<TheMarius> same for that one.. chinese, works fine
<wizd3m> Not a problem for me, here in Amsterdam i've got thousands :)
<TheMarius> theres more moose than wifis around here
<wizd3m> +1 TheMarius
<TheMarius> 3 mbit is the best i get
<wizd3m> well, gotta go. Break is over. Gotta work again.
<basar> does ubuntu mate support csgo?
<basar> i mean can i play cs go on my raspberry pi 3
<randall> really doubt it basar
<TheMarius> basar: think its a while to we're there
<TheMarius> maybe in 2 years though
<TheMarius> not raspberry 4 but maybe raspbery 5
<ouroumov__> What would be the point of running CS on a rpi anyway?
<OerHeks> why not, on a 3 inch HD screen ?
<gordonjcp> you could play original CS on a raspberry pi, no problem
<gordonjcp> if you could build it from source
<gordonjcp> 900MHz and half a gig of RAM was shitloads when CS came out
<lostson> very true
<kent__> Im running 16.04 marco(compton) but cant find any configuration file.I need to add something under shadow-exclude
<kent__> Anyone with an idea
<fifty-sevenC> Heyyo
<kent__> Hello
<danang_> ubuntu mate should disable pm-utils dan use systemd suspend as default suspend
<danang_> my thinkpad unable to wakeup with pm-suspend, but work fine with systemctl suspend
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-24
<TheMarius> syspect the "bug" regarding my mate miniprogram indicator was because of a propietary bios update
<TheMarius> suspect
<TheMarius> nope that wasnt it!
<TheMarius> :(
<MReeves> Good evening/morning/afternoon depending on your location
<krasi> zdrawejte
<staeksauce> there's about an inch width on the side of one of my monitors where I can't put icons and windows won't maximize past it. Any idea what might cause that?
<ebeyer_> Any of you guys running Ubuntu MATE on the Pi 3?
<mate|63065> hello everybody
<mate|63065> could some one help me with Ubuntu mate ?
<mate|7079> hey guys tried upgrading to 16.04 from 14.04 and in uefi mode Grub is missing, in standard mode, I get the iframas (believe i spelled that right) terminal page but cn't type anything in. I download the iso through torrent and used unetbootin to make the boot image on my flash drive, did I screw up somewhere?
<gordonjcp> mate|7079: can you boot the USB stick at all?
<mate|7079> yes
<gordonjcp> and it boots to a normal desktop, if you click "Try Ubuntu"?
<mate|7079> redownloading the image now to see if that's the issue
<mate|7079> didn't try that tbh just went straight to install
<mate|7079> so reimaging the flash drive again will try the try ubuntu route and report back
<gordonjcp> also I don't really bother with unetbootin since I've never got it to work ever
<gordonjcp> I just copy it to the stick with dd
<mate|7079> kinda hard to do that on windows tho....
<mate|7079> ok rebooting now
<guest1450> hey guys no earlier I mentioned the issues I was having installing 16.04 I am in the live system atm but still having issues with the installation
<guest1450> so*
<guest1540> ok update so in live system working on boot repair with interesting commands
<guest1540> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" dpkg --configure -a
<guest1540> Setting up shim-signed (1.12+0.8-0ubuntu2) ...
<guest1540> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<guest1540> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<guest1540> dpkg: error processing package shim-signed (--configure):
<guest1540>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guest1540> Setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.66+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<guest1540> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<guest1540> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<guest1540> dpkg: error processing package grub-efi-amd64-signed (--configure):
<guest1540>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guest1540> Errors were encountered while processing:
<guest1540>  shim-signed
<guest1540>  grub-efi-amd64-signed
<guest1540> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get install -fy
<guest1540> Reading package lists... Done
<guest1540> Building dependency tree
<guest1540> Reading state information... Done
<guest1540> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 105 not upgraded.
<guest1540> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<guest1540> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<guest1540> Setting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.66+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<guest1540> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<guest1540> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<guest1540> dpkg: error processing package grub-efi-amd64-signed (--configure):
<guest1540>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guest1540> Setting up shim-signed (1.12+0.8-0ubuntu2) ...
<guest1540> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<guest1540> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<guest1540> dpkg: error processing package shim-signed (--configure):
<guest1540>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guest1540> Errors were encountered while processing:
<guest1540>  grub-efi-amd64-signed
<guest1540>  shim-signed
<guest1540> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guest1540> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb1" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common grub-common:i386 shim-signed linux-signed*
<guest1540> Reading package lists... Done
<guest1540> Building dependency tree
<guest1540> Reading state information... Done
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'grub-common' for glob 'grub*-common'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'grub2-common' for glob 'grub*-common'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-wily' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-wily' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-utopic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency-lts-xenial' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-21-generic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-22-lowlatency' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-lowlatency-lts-wily' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-22-generic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-lowlatency-lts-xenial' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency-lts-wily' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-lowlatency' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-xenial' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-21-lowlatency' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-utopic' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<ouroumov> flood
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-generic-lts-vivid' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Note, selecting 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-vivid' for glob 'linux-signed*'
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-21-lowlatency' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'grub-common:i386' is not installed, so not removed. Did you mean 'grub-common'?
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-utopic' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-vivid' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-wily' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-4.4.0-22-lowlatency' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-utopic' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-vivid' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-wily' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-generic-lts-xenial' is not installed, so not removed
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, ubottu could cap that using quiet &ban if he was opped I think
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency-lts-wily' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-image-lowlatency-lts-xenial' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-lowlatency' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-lowlatency-lts-wily' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> Package 'linux-signed-lowlatency-lts-xenial' is not installed, so not removed
<guest1540> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<guest1540>   shim
<guest1540> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove it.
<guest1540> The following additional packages will be installed:
<guest1540>   ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork
<guest1540> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<guest1540>   grub-common* grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin* grub-efi-amd64-signed*
<guest1540>   grub2-common* grub2-themes-ubuntu-mate* linux-signed-generic*
<guest1540>   linux-signed-image-4.4.0-21-generic* linux-signed-image-4.4.0-22-generic*
<guest1540>   linux-signed-image-generic* shim-signed* ubiquity* ubiquity-frontend-gtk*
<guest1540>   ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*
<guest1540> The following packages will be upgraded:
<guest1540>   ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork
<guest1540> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 15 to remove and 102 not upgraded.
<guest1540> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<guest1540> Need to get 0 B/525 kB of archives.
<guest1540> After this operation, 39.1 MB disk space will be freed.
<guest1540> (Reading database ... 234837 files and directories currently installed.)
<guest1540> Removing grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.66+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<guest1540> Removing shim-signed (1.12+0.8-0ubuntu2) ...
<guest1540> Removing ubuntu-mate-desktop (1.154) ...
<guest1540> Removing grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<guest1540> Purging configuration files for grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<guest1540> Removing grub-efi-amd64-bin (2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3) ...
<sixwheeledbeast> please use pastebin for that stuff...
<Guest71395> hello everybody, I'm new on chat, searching infos about remote graphical access on a Pi2
<Guest71395> trying ssh without success
<Guest71395> command line ssh is ok
<Guest71395> anyone any idea ?
<Guest71395> somebody here ?
<bennabiy> Guest71395: hi
<bennabiy> What do you have installed on the Pi2?
<Guest71395> downloaded image ubuntu-mate-16.04-beta2-desktop-armhf-rapsberry-pi
<Guest71395> hi, thanks for answering
<Guest71395> installation is just out-of-the-box, nothing customized yet
<fifty-sevenC> What's up everyone:
<Guest71395> .
<mortox> Hola a todos
<mortox> +i
<villager> Can anyone inform me why software boutique isn't working?
<villager> o wait. Looks like I'm all good.
<villager> Just had to do a quick restart
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Where do I go to expand my file system?
<fifty-sevenC> Can you explain more what it is you want to do?
<fifty-sevenC> and the background behind the request
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> I have an 8GB micro SD card running MATE but it only shows that i have 3.6 GB avalable.
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> And on windows it shows that there is lots of unallocated space
<fifty-sevenC> Well first, don't believe anything Windows says.
<mate|35300> hey guys, could some one help me?
<fifty-sevenC> Next, are you booting off the SD card?
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> OK, but its true, the forum also had people saing to expland my file system on the welcome screen, but I dont know where
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> And yes, I am booting from the SD card
<fifty-sevenC> Are you using LVM?
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> I dont know, I am on a raspberry pi
<fifty-sevenC> Ok. I'm going to tell you how to do it the noob friendly way
<fifty-sevenC> type this
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Ok
<fifty-sevenC> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> ok hold on
<fifty-sevenC> press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal
<fifty-sevenC> paste that in there
<fifty-sevenC> Use gparted to grow your volume
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, Hi what did you need help with?
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Ok, it is installing right now
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Where do I launch GParted?
<fifty-sevenC> type sudo gparted
<fifty-sevenC> in the terminal
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> ok
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Ok, it is open, what do I do next?
<fifty-sevenC> Do what you wanted to do
<mate|35300> hello, sorry i am new with linux
<mate|35300> i have a 4/5 year old laptop
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, Ok. What do you need help with?
<mate|35300> and installed ubuntu mate on it the 16.04 it lagged alot , then i installed all other ubuntu then is still lagged... then i installed ubuntu mate 14.04.. now the interface is nog lagging anymore but if i go like firefox or something it still lags
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> When I expand it, it gives me an error message
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, You might want to disable compositing
<mate|35300> what does that mean ?
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, Look for MATE Tweak in your menus
<mate|35300> its not on
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, Somewhere you should have an option to pick your window manager or compositor. Just select no compositing
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Should I remove the SD card and try to expand on windows with my partition manager?
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, Well, if your computer is slow Linux will not magically make it faster.
<fifty-sevenC> ELECTRODYNAMIX, Windows can only resize dynamic disks, which will make it unbootable.
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Oh ok, not even if I use MiniTool partition manager?
<fifty-sevenC> I never heard of minitool
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> ok
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Is there any other way to expand it then?
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> gparted always fails
<mate|35300> yes i guess you're right... windows 7 is oke...
<mate|35300> i tought linux would be faster
<fifty-sevenC> ELECTRODYNAMIX, Not while it is mounted no. Try booting off a thumbdrive then using gparted to resize the sdcard
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> I cant boot off of USB with raspberry pi
<fifty-sevenC> ELECTRODYNAMIX, do it on a desktop or laptop then
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> Could I use gparted on my other linix desktop?
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, How much memory does your laptop have?
<mate|35300> 4gb
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, What CPU and GPU?
<mate|35300> maybe bad drivers
<mate|35300> AMD C60
<mate|35300> its a APU
<ELECTRODYNAMIX> I will try to expand my file system on the SD card with my other linux desktop computer.
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, I have no experience with APUs. Try checking your menus for "Additional Drivers"
<mate|35300> yeah i tried that already... it doesnt work... :(
<fifty-sevenC> open a terminal and do
<fifty-sevenC> cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_state
<fifty-sevenC> It is in performance mode?
<mate|35300> now its says internal error
<mate|35300> and restart
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, might be something is broken in your laptop?
<mate|35300> I want to thank you for your help
<mate|35300> yes maybe...
<fifty-sevenC> No problem although I wasn't able to help much
<mate|35300> maybe i go and install the latest ubuntu mate again but then the 64 bit version
<fifty-sevenC> 64 bit version is probably better.
<mate|35300> yeah
<fifty-sevenC> But just check cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_dpm_state
<mate|35300> oke
<fifty-sevenC> If it doesn't say performance you're in low power mode
<mate|35300> can i copy the text and put it in the terminal ?
<fifty-sevenC> yes
<mate|35300> how can i do it ?
<fifty-sevenC> Just highlight it
<mate|35300> if is do crtl V
<fifty-sevenC> Then in the terminal right click and select paste
<mate|35300> it says no such file in the system
<fifty-sevenC> You should have the radeon driver installed.
<fifty-sevenC> And that should spit out battery or performance
<mate|35300> aaah in de amd catalist
<mate|35300> yeah
<mate|35300> its maximum performance
<mate|35300> maybe i installed it wrong
<fifty-sevenC> Where did you install that driver from?
<mate|35300> from synaptics
<mate|35300> or something
<mate|35300> i saw it on youtube
<fifty-sevenC> Did you have the problem before or after you installed the proprietary driver>
<mate|35300> before
<fifty-sevenC> Are you currently having the problem?
<mate|35300> i installed the driver because i thought it was not ok
<mate|35300> yeah with youtube and other website who are heavy
<mate|35300> website like this i am not having the issue
<mate|35300> the point is i really really like the ubuntu interface
<fifty-sevenC> Ok. As long as you didn't download and run a blob off the net.
<fifty-sevenC> And installed it through synaptic or apt
<mate|35300> no
<fifty-sevenC> mate|35300, A lot of people like MATE. It is why we use it
<mate|35300> the driver is from synaptic itself
<mate|35300> yeah
<fifty-sevenC> You're also free to modify it or try other desktops like openbox
<mate|35300> btw i am on a netbook
<fifty-sevenC> Cool beans
<mate|35300> well i tried lubuntu today
<mate|35300> but also the same problem
<mate|35300> i thought maybe my cpu just dont fit linux
<fifty-sevenC> Well now you know you need the proprietary driver
<mate|35300> yeah
<mate|35300> i did that with additional driver
<mate|35300> i know amd's website also offers driver
<fifty-sevenC> Don't use the drivers on the AMD site
<fifty-sevenC> Everytime a kernel patch is released you'll have to recompile with no DE
<mate|35300> hehehe to be honest i dont know what you mean
<mate|35300> its to difficult
<mate|35300> but where would you take the driver from ?
<fifty-sevenC> Don't install the driver from the website
<mate|35300> yes that part understand :D
<fifty-sevenC> It means if you do, next time a kernel update comes out you will have to fix it from a blinking black cursor.
<mate|35300> aaah oke :P
<mate|35300> i will install the latest ubuntu mate
<fifty-sevenC> Don't
<mate|35300> ?
<fifty-sevenC> No proprietary drivers in 16.04 yet
<mate|35300> ow
<mate|35300> 15.10 then?
<fifty-sevenC> Look for "Software & Updates"
<fifty-sevenC> turn on backports
<fifty-sevenC> That will get you newer packages
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-25
<mate|35300> backports ?
<mate|35300> what is that?
<mate|35300> i dont see something with backports
<fifty-sevenC> backports are packages 'ported back' to a previous release
<fifty-sevenC> Check all the tabs
<fifty-sevenC> It will be there somewhere
<mate|35300> all tabs are checked
<mate|35300> where you from ?
<mate|35300> i ask because talking my own laguage is easier for me ^^
<fifty-sevenC> USA
<mate|35300> aaah oke
<mate|35300> i am from the Netherlands
<mate|35300> oke well i will go now.. check ya next time!! thanks for the help!
<fifty-sevenC> Later
<crist> hola/hello!
<jaybo>  recently installed Ubuntu-Mate 16.04. I had no issues installing OpenVpn and it connects just fine. However, once connected, I do not have the lock symbol indicating VPN is connected. I am not sure if I did something to mess that up or if OpenVPN installed that way as I may have not checked when I first installed. Is there anyway to get the VPN indicator back? I see it flashing during the connection process, just does not stay
<jaybo> after being connected.
<jaybo> signing off
<fifty-sevenC> ?
<nicholas_> i am tryint to increase storage om my 32 gb
<skeleton1ey> has anyone else run into a problem with OpenVPN not showing up in the GUI?
<nomic> skeleton1ey go and ask on ubuntu forums / mate forums
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<skeleton1ey> nomic: in other words...you don't know how to fix it?
<fifty-sevenC> Do you have a gui installed for it?
<skeleton1ey> yeah I didn't realize you needed the gnome package for mate
<skeleton1ey> it's good to go
<fifty-sevenC> MATE is formerly Gnome 2
<fifty-sevenC> Rather a fork of Gnome 2
<jramirez>  does anyone knows a good website with good HOW TO on linux
<fifty-sevenC> How to what on linux?
<jramirez> Lets say for intermediate learning
<fifty-sevenC> http://linux-training.be/linuxsys.pdf
<jramirez> Thanks buddy
<james_> james
<alkisg> bond
<jramirez> 007
<amery> Hola
<ubuntulog2>  /join -freenode2 ubuntu-nl-raad
<phoenix_> Hi all :-)
<phoenix_> Does anyone here run a Dell e6430 by any chance??
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Any comment or news on the Arch MATE packages getting updated?
 * flexiondotorg is no longer an Arch Linux TU.
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Who is the new maintainer of MATE for Arch?
<flexiondotorg> There are several people interested.
<danboid> flexiondotorg: How or when will the new maintainer be decided?
<danboid> I have no idea how any of that works with Arch
<danboid> There are two features I'd really love to see added to MATE - maybe they've been added into 1.14?
<danboid> First is an easier way to resize windows without having to place your cursor on the exact pixels of a window edge / corner eg by holding a key to make it 'snap' to the nearest edge
<danboid> Second, it'd be good if the current window that has focus / foreground status would be highlighted in the window selector menu
<danboid> If those arent in 1.14 I'll file some requests
<danboid> resizing windows under MATE on a 4K display is quite painful
<ouroumov> danboid, easier resizing is already available in Ubuntu MATE 16.04 using MATE 1.12.1 : hold ALT down while doing a right click on a window quadrant, then drag.
<danboid> ouroumov: So it does! Excellent! Thanks for pointing that out
<ouroumov> yw
<danboid> I thought 16.04 would have 1.14 - thats a shame
<flexiondotorg> Why would you think that?
<danboid> Not that I really use Ubuntu myself these days
<danboid> 1.14 got released before 16.04
<danboid> didn't it?
<danboid> obviously not soon enough
<danboid> I've written a script to easily install Arch to ZFS btw Wimpy
<danboid> https://github.com/danboid/ALEZ
<danboid> I'm not entirely sold on Antegros or the way it handles ZFS currently
<danboid> hence my script
<danboid> It only supports GPT/BIOS currently and doesn't do RAIDZ yet
<danboid> Installing to GRUB using MBR and ZFS seems to require a hack currently so I'm not so keen
<danboid> It only supports single disk and mirrored configs atm
<danboid> Might the 16.10 installer support ZFS?
<danboid> My installer creates datasets that work with boot environments and that wasn't the case with Antergos last time I checked
<mate|95922> hi can i get help to install paltalk
<mate|95922> i did installet win
<staeksauce> On the side of one of my monitors there's about an inch of space that goes top to bottom where I can't put icons or maximize windows into. Any idea what would case that? I still see the wallpaper, mouse can move over it no prob, rt click menu shows up if I rt click there...
<fifty-sevenC> staeksauce, are you running unity by chance?
<staeksauce> no, I have Compiz running
<staeksauce> but it does seem like there's an invisible dock or something there
<staeksauce> it behaves just like that
<staeksauce> Mate with Compiz
<fifty-sevenC> Maybe you have one of the docks turned on
<staeksauce> omg, that was it
<staeksauce> lol
<staeksauce> thx
<tv_> hi community
<tv_> need help with chromium on rpi
<tv_> i have install chromium with app welcome and chromium crash at the start
<fifty-sevenC> Check logs for why it crashed
<tv_> where i can see this log ?
<christian__> Dear all
<christian__> I few minutes ago I started with ubuntu mate 16.04
<christian__> It is great !
<christian__> the only thing i miss is a search function in the software boutique
<christian__> Am I blind or is this not there?
<ouroumov> christian__, hi
<ouroumov> christian__, subscribe to Welcome Updates. I think that feature has been added recently
<ouroumov> christian__, nevermind It's not in mine
<ouroumov> But from reading the forum I think it's in development or in the process of being added, following multiple requests for the feature from users
<christian__> oh that would be great.
<christian__> as i started to set up my PC the way I need, it is a pitty to get all the lists to see if there is the apropriate package
<ouroumov> hi tv_ crash logs are usually collected in the folder /var/crash
<tv_> i find crash lob
<tv_> i apt-get install dependes for see if is good
<ouroumov> christian_ if you ever check the public log, you'll be interested to know that my Welcome version was not up to date. I ran the update and there is now a search feature for the software boutique
<christian__> dear ouroumov
<christian__> I did a update
<christian__> and what should I say : now there is a search function in the upper right corner!
<christian__> thanks
<student> yolo
<student> yoloy=
<ouroumov> christian__, yup ^^
<spacey> hi, pluma starts, but I can't find the window/window is not created
<spacey> it's not created on other workspaces either
<wbz> hello
<ouroumov> hi spacey
<ouroumov> spacey, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<spacey> 16.94
<spacey> whoop
<spacey> 16.04
<ouroumov> spacey, what window manager are you using? (check it under MATE Tweak -> Windows)
<spacey> marco, uh, non-composite
<spacey> sorry, program-composite
<spacey> 2nd choice
<spacey> not sure of the english translation right now
<ouroumov> It's "software compositor"
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> did you try starting pluma from the command line?
<spacey> yes
<ouroumov> Did you try starting it with the --new-window option?
<spacey> no luck
<ouroumov> please run the command "killall pluma" and try again
<spacey> still won't create a window..
<ouroumov> spacey, I need to disconnect for the ride home. Please try switching you WM to Marco+Compton, see if that changes anything. I'll be back.
<spacey> :) ok
<ouroumov> You can also ask on the forum for more visibility
<ouroumov> cheers
<spacey> cheers
<darnellwesh> a?
<ouroumov> B.
<gordonjcp> ouroumov: wow, you disconnect your IRC client?
<ouroumov> gordonjcp, on my laptop, yes
<ouroumov> My other machine should still be connected though
<gordonjcp> ouroumov: tmux and irssi :-)
<ouroumov> Yeah it's ouroumov_
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> Hm
<ouroumov> Yeah but I'm lazy, having to ssh into my server from the bus is u_u
<gordonjcp> ouroumov: mosh :-)
<Bokmuske> I understand the 16.04 release has been released. Now, how do I get my OS from 2014 to update to it?
<Akuli> Bokmuske, what's your current ubuntu version?
<Akuli> check with something like 'cat /etc/issue' on a terminal
<Bokmuske> That's why I was a bit vague; caja doesn't tell me.
<Bokmuske> OK
<Bokmuske> Curiously: Though it sys it's copyright 2014, it's actually 15.04.
<Bokmuske> "says"
<mar_robhd> hi
<Bokmuske> Does that tell you enough?
<Akuli> ummh, 15.04 is probably your ubuntu version, not when your mate version was compiled
<Akuli> Anyway, i want to know what you get for running cat /etc/issue on a terminal
<Akuli> Or if you fear the terminal, open caja, go to /etc with it and tell me what's in a file called issue
<Bokmuske> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<Bokmuske> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<Bokmuske> (Well, only once; I had trouble pasting it.)
<nomic> mate 15.04 is out of support in weeks
<nomic> 16.04 is the long term release, supported until 2021 I think
<nomic> 5 years
<nomic> yeah
<ouroumov_> No, it's three years
<nomic> sudo apt-get upgrade -- you do not even have to log off
<nomic> ok
<nomic> its not a hellish gamble/nightmare / all night / cannot use your computer -- as with windows 10
<nomic> easy.
<nomic> not an issue.
 * nomic did it on my pi3 while playing a movie & continuing to work
<ouroumov_> So Bokmuske you need to upgrade to 15.10 first, then from 15.10 to 16.04
<nomic> reboot .. 16.04
<nomic> movie in HD
<nomic> so cool
<nomic> bbl.
<Bokmuske> Yes, I know why I want to upgrade; I just needed to know how.
<Bokmuske> If I have to do it in two steps, does apt-get know that?
<nomic> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/01/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1510-to.html
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, your graphical software updater doesn't propose you to do the upgrade to 15.10?
<nomic> How To : Upgrade From Ubuntu 15.10 to Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS)
<Bokmuske> This graphical software updater being which program, or what option in the menu?
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, I'm not sure of the menu layout but on 16.04 it's under System -> Administration -> Software Updater
<ouroumov_> You can also start it from the terminal with the command "update-manager"
<Bokmuske> Closest menu option to that tells me the software on my machine is updated or up to date. (Talk about bad translations.)
<Bokmuske> Yes, update-manager gets me the same program. No mention of upgrading.
<Bokmuske> It's likely this computer is configured to not bother with non-LTS releases, though.
<ouroumov_> start it with "update-manager -c"
<Bokmuske> But it doesn't tell me about the LTS release either.
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, you know 15.04 is not an LTS right?
<ouroumov_> It's a version that is no longer supported.
<Bokmuske> Yes, that's why I'm trying to get to an LTS. 15.04 was just a stopgap when I installed the new computer.
<ouroumov_> Okay
<ouroumov_> Anyway there's a way to start a release upgrade from command line
<Bokmuske> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ouroumov_> command is "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Bokmuske> WOuldn't the -d get me a developer release, rather than a public one?
<ouroumov_> No
<ouroumov_> 15.10 is no longer under development
<ouroumov_> By that I mean,
<ouroumov_> The latest devel release of 15.10 is the actual release of 15.10
<gordonjcp> I've just stuck a hard disk out of a broken laptop into a spare one I had kicking about
<gordonjcp> Xubuntu 12.04
<gordonjcp> "stat syslog.1" suggests it was last run 14/8/2012
<gordonjcp> hm, 840 updated packages?
<Bokmuske> OK. Let's see if that works, for without the -d it was my first and failed try.
<Bokmuske> No new version found.
<ouroumov_> ...
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, when's the last time you did a software update?
<Bokmuske> Any update at all? Just before trying to upgrade the OS.
<ouroumov_> okay
<ouroumov_> Well I'm out of ideas for a release upgrade here.
<ouroumov_> You don't have a separate /home partition by any chance?
<Bokmuske> I expect I have, yes.
<gordonjcp> sounds like a clean install is the best bet then
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, please check using the command: lsblk -o NAME,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT
<ouroumov_> (paste the result to pastebin or such)
<Bokmuske> Sighs. I've been using Ubuntu since C.. C...; why do these LTS upgrades never work the way you expect them?
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, to avoid hardships in the future, please keep up with supported versions of Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> I'm not sure you're supposed to upgrade from one LTS to another
<Bokmuske> Then what's the use of LTS-es?
<Bokmuske> But this is the first LTS of Mate; there was nothing to keep up with.
<gordonjcp> Bokmuske: servers and such, where you don't want to be upgrading frequently
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, yes LTS to LTS updates are supposed to be smooth
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: I've never bothered
<gordonjcp> it's easier just to do a clean install
<Bokmuske> OK, root is on sda, /home is on sdb.
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, but there was 15.10 you were supposed to update to a while ago
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, I don't know why it wasn't done for your machine.
<Bokmuske> Hence the need for a stopgap when I went to MATE instead.
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, maybe you disabled all release upgrades in the software settings or such
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, that's good news
<Bokmuske> Where do I find such a setting?
<ouroumov_> System -> Administration -> Software & Updates
<Bokmuske> OK, it is set to only notify for LTS releases, but I don't see anything about not installing them when asked.
<ouroumov_> Well anyway, you better do a clean install IMO.
<Bokmuske> Sighs.
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, it shouldn't be too painful since you have a separate home partition
<ouroumov_> Do you know how to install the OS with the manual partitioning?
<Bokmuske> No, it's more in the how did I do that last time, part, and in the less than user-friendly interfaces of most OS-installers.
<ouroumov_> You go to "something else" when it proposes you to erase disk and install
<Bokmuske> Yes, I know how to manually partition, or at least, I'll probably recall when I get there.
<ouroumov_> You Create two partitions on your SDA: One for / with most of the space of SDA, the other for use as swap with as much space as you have RAM. Then you use the whole /sdb for /home and you make sure not to check the "format partition" stuff
<Bokmuske> I'l have to trust that 3,9G is correct for Swap; I don't recall the memsize.
<Bokmuske> For some reason it has three partitions as it is now; an sda2 of 1K that I can't recall the purpose of.
<Bokmuske> I'd better not use the entire sdb for /home, as I'd wipe out my other partitions if I did.
<gordonjcp> swap?
<gordonjcp> oldschool...
<Bokmuske> Well: [SWAP]
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've set up a swap partition in years
<gordonjcp> memory is basically free these days
<Bokmuske> And yes, my school is some 4 centuries old.
<gordonjcp> ah, one of those modern polytechnics?
<gordonjcp> :-D
<Bokmuske> I think I used a USB stick as a boot disk of sorts last time; does that make sense?
<gordonjcp> yes
<ouroumov_> yes
<gordonjcp> you can boot off USB
<gordonjcp> you can actually install onto a USB stick
<Bokmuske> So, how will I have gotten the image on the USB to boot from it?
<ouroumov_> It's the standard way to do it nowadays
<gordonjcp> then you *really* don't want swap, and you want a fastish stick
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, insert your USB
<Bokmuske> (Yes, but four centruries ago a stick was made of wood.)
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, Download the .iso of 16.04
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, With the USB in, type "df -h", identify the /dev/sdX of your USB stick
<gordonjcp> booting from USB has been standard for about ten years now
<ouroumov_> Then use the command: "sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX && sync"
<ouroumov_> Then you should be good to go
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: in a few minutes :-)
<ouroumov_> Be warned that if you use the wrong /dev/sdX in your dd command, you will nuke your filesystems.
<Bokmuske> gordonjcp: Sure, but when you don't live in a mem-factory and have a high-mem non-USB-boot computer, the world looks different.
<gordonjcp> Bokmuske: what on earth have you got that can run Ubuntu 12.04 and can't boot from USB?
<ouroumov_> what
<Bokmuske> Hold on copy and pasting
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, what are you talking about?
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, he's running 15.04
<gordonjcp> 18:54 < Bokmuske> gordonjcp: Sure, but when you don't live in a mem-factory and have a high-mem non-USB-boot  computer, the world looks different.
<ouroumov_> oh
<gordonjcp> okay, 15.04
<gordonjcp> that's worse
<ouroumov_> It is.
<gordonjcp> wtf can run 15.04 and can't boot from USB?
<ouroumov_> It really is.
<gordonjcp> I am currently on a 12-year-old Toshiba laptop picked out of a scrpa pile at work
<gordonjcp> booted from USB
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, I don't think that's what he meant by non-usb-boot computer
<Bokmuske> The 12.04 ran on a machine that had a good set of mem-slots, but not such a good BIOS.
<ouroumov_> Okay, maybe it's me that's completely misunderstanding everything
<Bokmuske> The 15.04 is what I have on this machine.
<gordonjcp> Bokmuske: how far from north-west Scotland are you?  Come and take away some Core 2 Duos
<ouroumov_> lol
<gordonjcp> most have at least 2GB of RAM and an 40GB SATA drive (intended for storing everything on a network server)
<Bokmuske> -12 and -5, probably.
<gordonjcp> or P4s if you don't mind a high electric bill but wnat to stay warm
<gordonjcp> have as many P4s as you like
<ouroumov_> gordonjcp, you're one of the guys from MATE on leeds?
<gordonjcp> ouroumov_: no, I'm just an enthusiastic user
<gordonjcp> I'm a little north of Glasgow, Leeds is in another country
<Bokmuske> It would be easier to put the travelling cost in the mem. But, thanks for the mention; if I have money to spare at some point, I'll have a look at mem-upgrades.
<ouroumov_> Right, sorry for my poor knowledge of Geography
<Bokmuske> Is this going to wipe clean my USB stick?
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, let's say you'll loose everything on it for sure
<ouroumov_> So yeah, back it up
<gordonjcp> Bokmuske: in all seriousness it's worth spending money on having at least 4GB of RAM and an SSD
<gordonjcp> and of the two, if you can only get one get the SSD
<Bokmuske> Right. I fear I've used my window talking to you guys, but thanks for the help. Gets me some time recalling what stick I used that apparently had the size and no content.
<Bokmuske> Well, considering my SWAP is 3,9, and I have a separate disk for the OS, I expect I have just that.
<Bokmuske> "3.9G" for those on the other side of the North Sea.
<Bokmuske> Anyway, thanks for now. I'll see if I can make it happen some time later this evening.
<gordonjcp> Bokmuske: you would not believe how much of a difference an SSD makes
<ouroumov_> Bokmuske, good luck
<Bokmuske> Yeah, I think that's what the seller said when we discussed what this computer was going to look like. It's just that once it runs, I live with my choices and tend to forget the details.
<Bokmuske> Thanks.
<pilne> hrm, i'm not sure i like "apt" more than "apt-get" and friends
<ouroumov_> I do
<ouroumov_> It's 4 chars shorter ^^
<pilne> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade vs apt update && apt list --upgradable isn't much of a tradeoff for me
<ouroumov_> Why don't you just use "apt upgrade"?
<pilne> i'll try that next time, i don't recall it showing the packages that were going to be upgraded
<ahmed> test
<ahmed> Hello, this is my first time.
<ahmed> Is this best distory in linux ?
<gordonjcp> ahmed: depends
<gordonjcp> ahmed: it's far from ideal on a server
<gordonjcp> it's pretty good for a desktop
<ahmed> nice i want to entertainment
<gordonjcp> ahmed: maybe you should look at Kodi and indeed Kodibuntu
<gordonjcp> although Kodibuntu is more for a PC that will be hooked up to a TV
<ahmed> really why i should using kodibuntu?
<staeksauce> what themes are compatible with Ubuntu Mate? I'm having no luck with anything I find on gnome-look?
<TheMarius> Oki doki.... i got a usb condenser mic here now
<TheMarius> but im not able to get it working in ubuntu
<TheMarius> any ideas?
<TheMarius> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tL34TUT2rc <- its the same as this i guess
<TheMarius> uh.. i thought it was running trough USB
<TheMarius> never mind .. haha
<TheMarius> BUT ... i aint got no sound in skype
<TheMarius> happened suddenly
<Naseem> Hi how do i install skype on ubuntu
<Naseem> ??
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, "sudo apt-get install skype"
<fifty-sevenC> sudo apt-get install skype
<Naseem> Thanks
<fifty-sevenC> Mate is moving to GTK3 literally days after I was asking about hi dpi screens. xD
<Naseem> Is it possible to play The division which is a windoes game on ubuntu if so how ?
<Naseem> The Division Game >
<fifty-sevenC> Does it say it supports Linux?
<Naseem> It says not compatible
<fifty-sevenC> There you go
<Naseem> So no 3rd party software to do some majic ?
<TheMarius> hmm... isnt mate already running gtk3?
<Naseem> I am very new to ubuntu
<Naseem> sorry whats it means gtk3?
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, GTK (GIMP Toolkit) is a library for creating Graphical User Interfaces. The library is available under the GPL license. Using this library, you can create open-source, free or commercial programs. The library has the name GIMP toolkit (GTK) because it was originally created for developing GIMP.
<Naseem> Tried searching in ubuntu software but cant find under the name GIMP toolkit
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, Are you wanting to install GIMP, or something else?
<Naseem> I really dont know how it will help me
<Naseem> I wanted to play some windows games on ubuntu
<Naseem> thats the idea
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, GIMP is a graphics package - like "Photoshop" in a way...but that's not what you're trying to do, is it? You're asking about games and the likes, right?
<Naseem> yeah
<Naseem> no i dont need any photoshop or photo editor
<Naseem> May be i should install windows 7 and dual boot
<Naseem> windows for games and ubuntu for the rest
<fifty-sevenC> I wonder what benefit exactly there will be in packaging parts of mate in snaps
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, Coolbeans...well, that being said, I'm sure that if you hang out long enough, someone will be along to give you a hand...personally, I don't play games, so I'm not going to be a big help to you...so just be patient...chill out, have a coffee/tea, relax...Oh, BTW, if you haven't done so already, you might want to install "Synaptic" - it's the better software package manager...heaps more detailed and easier to
<YankDownUnder> customise...
<fifty-sevenC> I wonder if there is a way I could contribute to the move to GTK3 or snaps
<Naseem> installed it thanks
<fifty-sevenC> I don't have any experience with C, however
<fifty-sevenC> Well, aside from reading it
<Naseem> now something bit serious
<fifty-sevenC> I'm 99% sure no one has played The Division on linux.
<Naseem> My harddisk specs are 128 SSD + 1TB Harddisk
<Naseem> i installed ubuntu on the SSD 128gb today
<Naseem> Now i would like to know if i install windows on the 1TB will it make problems for ubuntu ?
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, What version of Windows?
<Naseem> Windows 7
<Naseem> ultimate
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6317/how-can-i-install-windows-after-ive-installed-ubuntu
<Naseem> Thank u so much
<Naseem> how do i install torrent in ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, You can buy me a coffee later, bro.
<Naseem> :)
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, "Transmission" - "sudo apt-get transmission" --> if it's not already installed...
<Naseem> E: Invalid operation transmission
<fifty-sevenC> apt-get install
<fifty-sevenC> But it is already there
<YankDownUnder> My bad...lack of coffee...sorry about that...
<fifty-sevenC> I always forget the verb
<Naseem> oh yeah its there
<Naseem> i just search
<fifty-sevenC> apt-cache something. Oh need apt-cache search something. apt-get something. oops meant apt-get install something
<YankDownUnder> I'd forget my head if it wasn't stitched onto my neck...or bolted...can't remember...
<Naseem> ok its downloading windows 7 64 bit
<Naseem> now how do i make it bootable to usb
<fifty-sevenC> You have a valid license for windows right?
<Naseem> i know to make it legal
<Naseem> :D
<Naseem> loader
<fifty-sevenC> If you're pirating it don't talk about it on freenode
<Naseem> ok
<Naseem> im sorry
<Naseem> now how do i make it bootable to usb
<Naseem> I had a software called win2flash but its only for windows and it wont work with ubuntu
<Naseem> anything for ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> unetbootin
<Naseem> anyone coming to dubai soon ?
<Naseem> i work at the dubai airport
<lucky12345> Hello
<lucky12345> Anyonw here is a hacker?
<YankDownUnder> Everyone's a hacker.
<lucky12345> I wanna learn hacking computer
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, One of these days, I shall visit there...
<lucky12345> Hello guys!
<Naseem> on we should meet
<Naseem> let me know when
<lucky12345> hello Naseem
<Naseem> and you are from which country
<lucky12345> me?
<Naseem> to yank and yes u too
<lucky12345> Dominican REpublic
<lucky12345> and you?
<Naseem> srilanka
<lucky12345> nice to meet you man
<lucky12345> are a hacker?
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, This is what I'd want to see:http://www.visitdubai.com/en/see-thrill-play/heritage-and-culture/archaeological-and-historic-sites
<Naseem> lol
<Naseem> im new to systems
<lucky12345> Ahh ok cool!
<lucky12345> and where are you from?
<lucky12345> are you boy and girl?
<Naseem> boy
<Naseem> srilanka
<Naseem> Yank if u like old stuffs
<Naseem> dubai is not te right place for historical
<Naseem> it should be india o srilanka
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, If I went to Sri Lanka, I'd get stuck into all the old temples and all that stuff...
<Naseem> mountains rivers
<Naseem> waterfalls
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, As well, my fave author lived in Sri Lanka...Arthur C. Clarke.
<Naseem> natural food spicy
<Naseem> i made a skype call and the quality suxs
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, Where I live right  now I'm surrounded by Indian food, Middle East food, African food...so it's all good to me.
<lucky12345> Who is a hacker here?
<Naseem> it wasnt the same in windows before
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, You'll have to spend some time playing with the control and tweaking it to work best for you.
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, And remember that Skype is owned by Microsoft...
<Naseem> anything ubuntu has
<Naseem> which will also work in ihpness
<Naseem> iphones
<YankDownUnder> Naseem, Check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Naseem> Thanks dude
<Naseem> ok then will catch up soon
<Naseem> off to bed
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-26
<hunter_> what's good
<maxspice> Previously I hid synapse icon from the top panel. How do I unhide it?
<guest-EsQfrZ> mortal kombat
<fifty-sevenC> Right click it, in the panel editor navigate to the icon and check to show it
<fifty-sevenC> aaaand he's gone
<lostson> is the Radar Map not working in the weather applet anymore ?
<randall> how do I permanently disable the f12 terminal? it really messes with steam
<lostson> change the keyboard shortcut for tilda
<randall> I gotta change the shortcut? can't just get rid of it?
<fifty-sevenC> Turn off tilda in the startup apps
<fifty-sevenC> Then kill it
<randall> oh, than kyou
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hi Martin! Could you re-upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1574789 to xenial? You've already fixed it in yakkety...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574789 in ubuntu-mate "xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf destroys xorg keyboard settings" [High,Fix committed]
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Oh, did that bump my upload in Xenial?
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: I think a different action is needed, i.e. it's another thing to upload to yakkety and another to sru to xenial
<alkisg> And there are usually two tags, verification-done-xenial etc
<flexiondotorg> I uploaded both both Xenial (SRU) and Yakkety (new version for 16.10).
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: apt policy ubuntu-mate-default-settings
<alkisg>      16.04.5.1 500
<alkisg>         500 http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed/universe i386 Packages
<alkisg> That's the previous version which had the conffile issue
<alkisg> I don't see any new uploads in xenial-proposed...
<alkisg> > Obsolete conffile /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf has been modified by you.
<alkisg> > Saving as /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf.dpkg-bak ...
<flexiondotorg> Hmm, well. It was there.
<flexiondotorg> I'll reupload to Xenial for the SRU.
<alkisg> Thanks!
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, It is in proposed
<flexiondotorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/16.04.5.1
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: that's that one that has the conffile issue
<alkisg> rm_conffile /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf 16.04.5
<alkisg> You removed that line, and uploaded it to yakkety, but not to xenial
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html ==> ubuntu-mate-settings     16.04.5        16.04.5.1     #1574789 #1577706     13
<alkisg> It's been waiting in the queue for 13 days
<alkisg> No other uploads were done in xenial after that, so the "rm_conffile" line was never removed/fixed there
<alkisg> Full publishing history: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+publishinghistory
<Zer0Byte___> hey
<Zer0Byte___> someone alive :P
<Zer0Byte___> ?
<ouroumov> yes
<ouroumov> Hi Zer0Byte___
<Zer0Byte___> hey
<Zer0Byte___> any idea how to put vino-server with lightdm
<Zer0Byte___> at boot?
<ouroumov> I think Vino installs as a service and is automatically started
<Zer0Byte___> in ubuntu-mate no
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> How did you install it? sudo apt install vino-server?
<Zer0Byte___> yes
<ouroumov> I used sudo apt-install vino just now, I'm gonna try it out and come back
<Zer0Byte___> ok
<Zer0Byte___> thanks
<Zer0Byte___> im using 16.04 of ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov> hm
<ouroumov> Well I can't get it to work
<Zer0Byte___> the server
<Zer0Byte___> or at boot time?
<ouroumov> Nah the server
<ouroumov> How do you start it?
<Zer0Byte___> you have to load the preferences
<Zer0Byte___> first
<ouroumov> Did that
<Zer0Byte___> and later start the server
<Zer0Byte___> for me works
<Zer0Byte___> but i want to put it on boot time on light dm
<Zer0Byte___> are you logged on ssh session
<Zer0Byte___> or locally?
<ouroumov> locally
<Zer0Byte___> when you run the server what happend?
<ouroumov> I don't know how to run it, is what I'm telling you xD
<ouroumov> apropos vino returns nothing
<ouroumov> vino doesn't work
<Zer0Byte___> ohh
<Zer0Byte___> no
<Zer0Byte___> you have to run from here
<Zer0Byte___> ./usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<ouroumov> thx
<Zer0Byte___>  /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<ouroumov> okay
<ouroumov> OK so I was able to connect
<ouroumov> And now you wanna start it upon boot
<Zer0Byte___> yes
<Zer0Byte___> on lightdm
<Zer0Byte___> so if i restart my computer
<Zer0Byte___> i can login remotely
<mate|93389> Hi friends, i could not install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly_0.10.19-2.1_i386.deb in ubuntu-mate 16.04
<Zer0Byte___> what error u get?
<mate|93389> Dependency is not satisfiable: libsidplay1
<mate|93389> but it's already installed
<gordonjcp> mate|93389: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mate|93389> I already installed libsidplay1v5_1.36.59-8_i386.deb
<Zer0Byte___> uname -a
<Zer0Byte___> are u using 64 bit
<Zer0Byte___> version?
<mate|93389> i am trying to install the Gstreamer0.1 dependency to support 'mad'
<mate|93389> 32 bit version , ubuntu-mate
<mate|93389> Linux insight-desktop 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:34:49 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<mate|93389> Linux insight-desktop 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:34:49 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<mate|93389> Linux insight-desktop 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:34:49 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<mate|93389> i see ubuntu-mate 6.04 support Gstreamer 0.1
<mate|93389> Zer0Byte__,gordonjcp: any solution
<gordonjcp> mate|93389: madplay?
<mate|93389> yes
<gordonjcp> "sudo apt-get install madplay"
<gordonjcp> it's packaged already
<gordonjcp> why are you buggering abut with ancient versions of gstreamer?
<mate|93389> because our application in python use it
<mate|93389> i installed mad now but still shows error
<ouroumov> so Zer0Byte___, you're gonna have to dig into systemd documentation :/
<mate|93389> decoder = gst.element_factory_make("mad", "mp3-decoder")
<mate|93389> gst.ElementNotFoundError: mad
<mate|93389> but when try to install once more show
<mate|93389> madplay is already the newest version (0.15.2b-8)
<gordonjcp> mate|93389: those gstreamer packages are ancient history
<mate|93389> any body please help...I can avoid this by install in Debian Jessie
<gordonjcp> are they even built for Ubuntu?
<mate|93389> it's a deb file , which can use for both Ubuntu/Debian
<mate|93389> but our main concern is Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> no
<gordonjcp> it's a .deb file which *might* be usable for both Ubuntu and Debian
<gordonjcp> but on the other hand, it might not
<gordonjcp> if you want to use Ubuntu 16.04 then you shouldn't really be installing packages from 2014
<mate|93389> hmm
<gordonjcp> at this point, I'd be looking at updating the Python code to work with the newer packages
<mate|93389> but current situation changing all codebase is impossible
<gordonjcp> well, maybe you can look at gstreamer packages from an older Ubuntu
<mate|93389> i am ready to share my app for Blinds seeking help
<mate|93389> it's for Blind communit
<mate|93389> y
<gordonjcp> they might not install directly but you could possibly adapt the debian/ directory so they'll build "old" gstreamer on a new Ubuntu
<mate|93389> if any chance help
<mate|93389> because change all code need atleast 3 months
<Zer0Byte___> solved with x11vnc
<bobii> hi
<bobii> is it possible to force system use same battery mode power options in ac mode?because i have not  fan problem in battery mode.
<mate|18792> hi
<gordonjcp> bobii: right click on the little battery symbol, go to Preferences
<gordonjcp> bobii: you can adjust what it does on mains or battery
<mate|18792> i want to install ubuntu-mate on cubieboard 1 on nand
<mate|18792> how to install?
<ouroumov> Still no joy Zer0Byte___
<ouroumov> I get an error when systemd attempts to start the service
<Zer0Byte___> i already solved
<Zer0Byte___> with x11vnc
<ouroumov> Yeah but I'd like to know for Vino. Anyway I'll keep trying
<mate|18792> any on pls tell me
<Paddy_NI> I have not received an answer yet on #ubuntu so I shall try my luck here as there is crossover.
<Paddy_NI> I have installed "ubuntu-desktop" on an Ubuntu MATE 16.04 installation and have run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop" to which nothing happens only to be left with an Ubuntu Unity session that has no panel, desktop, dash or launcher.. Can anyone help?
<Paddy_NI> This is to enable me to support my dad a little better really
<Paddy_NI> MATE is still king
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: weird, that should work
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: you can log in with Unity desktop from the greeter, but you don't get a panel?
<Guest_84848> Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Akuli> this spammer was on #devuan previosly
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, That's right nothing at all just the default wallpaper, I cannot even right click on the desktop and the windows key does nothing
<Paddy_NI> gordonjcp, No keyboard shortcuts at all
<Guest_84848> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<gordonjcp> Guest_84848: God is not up for discussion here
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: bit of a weird one
<Guest_84848> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<gordonjcp> it definitely installed ubuntu-desktop and all its associated packages?
<Guest_84848> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Guest_84848> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_84848> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<gordonjcp> Guest_84848: think you're in the wrong channel with that
<Guest_84848> light is not doing Allah is doing
<gordonjcp> hm, the ops factoid isn't most useful here
<Guest_84848> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_84848> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<YankDownUnder> I suppose that if I want to create and load a service that pertains specifically to a customised routine that I want to create, I have to ask allah for that as well, hmm...fair enough.
<Paddy_NI> lol
 * YankDownUnder wonders if anyone has bothered to feed the idiots today or if it's a full moon
<YankDownUnder> Anyone have any issues installing Cinnamon alongside Mate...?
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: ayeup mrs
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: thanks for popping in
<Myrtti> yw.
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1577706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577706 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu) "SRU: ubuntu-mate-settings 16.05.5.2 bug fix" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<flexiondotorg> See opening post and last post.
<renato> hi
<Guest13839> just had my fresh install of ubuntu mate 16.04 lts, id like to hear thoughts on upgrading the mate desktop to 1.14 now. Is it viable already or should i stick with the current version?
<renatobariz> just send me a pvt message, i'll be afk for some time =)
<bokmuske> Hi, I'm now on 16.04.
<gordonjcp> bokmuske: cool
<bokmuske> I fear I've accidentally overwritten my lay-out, though.
<bokmuske> Does anyone know where to find a theme called "Fog"?
<gordonjcp> gnome-look?
<gordonjcp> is that maybe Adwaita-Fog?
<bokmuske> Hm, I'll have a look, though it sounds like a muted Adwaita theme.
<bokmuske> No, there are Fog-s at Gnome Look, but they all seem to be wallpapers. I can't recall what Fog did (something that used to be done by Mist, no doubt), but a wallpaper it wasN't.
<gordonjcp> have you got a backup of your old homedir?
<fifty-sevenC> I've accidently wiped my desktop layout a few times. :( I just decided I like the default the best and never touch it anyways.
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: sometimes I change my wallpaper
<gordonjcp> I wish I had time to spend hours cocking about getting my menu bars just the right shade of bluey-grey
<bokmuske> I do have a backup of my homedir, but the dir still has the themes in it that were there before, and Fog is not among them. But, I'll check anyway.
<fifty-sevenC> In 16.04 there is a way to save a custom layout
<fifty-sevenC> so you don't accidently wipe it anyways
<bokmuske> Hm, now that you mention it; I was working on a custom theme; I could check whether the relevant parts of Fog were saved there, as soon as I know what they were.
<mate|91015> Hi does anyone know how I can write with Chinese characters in UM?
<fifty-sevenC> mate|91015, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin ibus-sunpinyin
<fifty-sevenC> then sudo ibus restart
<fifty-sevenC> Then go into your language support settings enable chinese
<mate|91015> I clicked on the button in the Welcome application > Language & Input > Complex Input > Chinese
<fifty-sevenC> ok
<fifty-sevenC> I'm not familiar with text entry besides English.
<fifty-sevenC> It might not be installed completely
<mate|91015> Is there any way to enable Chinese language support through a Software Manager?
<fifty-sevenC> Do what I said earlier
<fifty-sevenC> To open a terminal press ctrl+alt+t
<bokmuske> Well, I guess I'll have to make do with what I have for now.
<bokmuske> Next step: See how GIMP was improworsened this time.
<bokmuske> Oh dear, now Firefox has those jumping scrollbars.
<bokmuske> Does anyone know a way to avoid that?
<thuselem>  Hello MATE team! Thanks for the 16.04 release, I have recently installed it and am loving it.
<thuselem> I have one question. In the 15.04 version, using compiz, I could maximize a window using <Ctrl><Super>Up-arrow. I am not able to do this in the current release.
<thuselem> Is there a way I can assign this keyboard shortcut?
<bokmuske> There probably is, because I came across a short-cut table in my freshly installed/updated 16.04.
<bokmuske> Could you check what Alt F10 does?
<thuselem> Yes, Alt-F10 works. I guess I have the muscle memory of shifting my windows around with Ctrl-Super-... keystrokes. Left-arrow to the left, right-arrow to the right.
<bokmuske> I don't see how to modify these keys; maybe someone else will know. But at least this one will let you maximise.
<bokmuske> Ah, the configuration Centre has an entry for Short-Cut Keys. That's probably where to change them.
<thuselem> Cool, thanks. Having the Alt-F10 is useful.
<thuselem> Ah, yes. I see that, but no maximize. There does appear to be an option to add shortcuts, but I am not sure how I would configure it.
<bokmuske> Maximise Windows is the one below the Toggle Maximisation (Alt F10) for me. You configure by clicking the line and then press the combination you want for it.
<thuselem> Hmmm... did you bring up the configuration Centre with System > Control Center, then select Keyboard Shortcuts? (Pardon the US English :)
<bokmuske> Indeed, I did.
<ovrkode> Good afternoon! -- Just got done installing Ubuntu Mate on my pi loving it so far.
<bokmuske> Good Evening.
<ovrkode> Oh hai.
<thuselem> Sorry, AFK. I don't see Toggle Maximization nor Maximize Windows advertised in my Keyboard Shortcuts.
<thuselem> I will see if I can add the shortcut manually.
<thuselem> Thanks for the direction bokmuske. I will try a few things later today and check back if I am still stymied.
<Paddy_NI> Still no further forward with getting an Ubuntu Unity session working on "Ubuntu MATE 16.04"
<Paddy_NI> brb
<nomic> why?  doesn''t mate run mate desktop
<nomic> why do you want to do that -- run unity on ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> nomic, I installed "ubuntu-desktop" via apt and I had imagined like in the past I would have another working session to select from
<Paddy_NI> nomic, It's quite normal to run several desktop environments and window managers on a single machine
<Paddy_NI> Would it be possible that "Marco + Compton" is the culprit for my "Unity" session not working correctly?
<Paddy_NI> If so how would I have them both live in harmony :-)
<Naseem> Hi guys
<Naseem> Ok so i installed unetbootin to make bootable usb for windows
<Naseem> but after it writes it doesnt boot from usb
<Naseem> i tired doing changes in bios
<Naseem> didnt help
<Naseem> any other software to make bootable usb for windows?
<mkro> rufus
<Naseem> tried ubuntu software with the name given
<Naseem> no results found
<Naseem> ???
<Naseem> found it thanks
<Naseem> Rufus
<Naseem> Thanks mkro :)
<Naseem> Sorry but its a exe extension and cant install it in ubuntu
<Naseem> any other softwares which can help me
<mkro> try it on wine
<Naseem> ok
<Artemis3> what do you mean with bootable usb for windows? you want a windows live? if so go ##windows
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-27
<mickey2001> hi. downloading mate 16.04 as we speak. is it any good? new linux user. started with 15.10
<nomic> yes
<Nocturius> Hello, I can't set my monitor to 1920x1080 using nvidia-304-updates from xorg edgers. GPU is geforce 6150se, connected via VGA. I was able to set 1920x1080 res with nouveau drivers, but crashed frequently
<Nocturius> I have also tried the nvidia-304 packages from main, currently using the xorg edgers driver
<nomic> Nocturius - not always busy / attended here,  post a query on the forum  https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<nomic> or ask in #ubuntu
<nomic> cos that has 1900 users in it
<nomic> also http://ubuntuforums.org/  <- v busy forums site
<Nocturius> nomic: thanks, I'm also asking in #ubuntu, thought I'd give it a shot here also
<Nocturius> I'll post in the forums if nothing gets resolved in ubuntu channel
<nomic> ok
<nomic> most problems of ubuntu are ubuntu mate .. the only thing diff is the desktop & that is also gnome
<nomic> or even ask in debian .. ubuntu = debian base
<Nocturius> right, I switched to ubuntu mate from bunsenlabs hydrogen which is based on debian jessie. Was having the same problems there but crashes were even more frequent
<thuselem> Greetings all. I have a keyboard shortcut question.
<thuselem>  In the 15.04 version, using compiz, I could maximize a window using <Ctrl><Super>Up-arrow. I am not able to do this in the current release.
<thuselem> I am looking for a way to set the shortcut. Earlier I was discussing it with someone, and the had the shortcut advertised in System > Control Center, then Keyboard Shortcuts.
<thuselem> I am not seeing Maximize Windows or Toggle Maximization in my Keyboard Shortcuts.
<thuselem> (*the current release being 16.04, which I just installed and am loving!)
<sachin_> hi
<thuselem> Hi
<Akuli> Do we still have the spammer we had yesterday?
<Akuli> He was on #devuan a few days ago.
<Phoenix84> Anyone in room using an ALPS touch-pad??
<gordonjcp> Akuli: the god-botherer?
<Akuli> yes, that one.
<ubuntu-mate> que wea
<msev-> is it possible for the mate panel to "intelligently" autohide, meaning it pops up back if the windows is not maximized
<Mordoc_mystery> I just tried it and it doesn't appear to behave that way. Just looking in tweak for any other options...
<msev-> since for example xfce panel has that option
<msev-> nope I can't find a setting for that
<msev-> lemme try mate-dock-applet
<msev-> but I need to compile it first since I'm still on 14.04
<msev-> and the one from the webupd8 ppa is buggy as hell since its too old version
<dannii> guten Tag zusammen
<dannii> darf ich auf deutsch fragen?
<vdi> hello
<Akuli> Hi vdi
<vdi> I just installed this OS on raspberry pi, this looks very cool
<vdi> I need to install bundle package of vmware horizon client, can some please guide me through
<vdi> I know how to install on regular ubuntu/linux but not on PI since it is special kernel ?
<Akuli> pi is not using an intel processor
<Akuli> so some packages are different
<vdi> also audio is not working, I mean the USB audio works but regular jack is not working
<vdi> do you have some information about it Akuli ?
<Akuli> Audio on linux is generally all about trial and error to get it working :)
<Akuli> Also, i'm no raspberry pi expert.
<vdi> no problem Akuli
<thuselem> Greetings.
<thuselem> I have a keyboard shortcut question. I am not seeing Maximize Windows or Toggle Maximization in the Control Center's Keyboard Shortcuts.
<thuselem> Is there another way to set them?
<staeksauce> every time I reboot I have to reset my sound output to my headphones to hear anything, is there a way to make my headphones the default sound output?
<sinewav> thuselem: Alt+F10 toggles the maximize state. I found it in the keyboard shortcuts on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.
<thuselem> Oh, yeah... I would like to switch it to Ctrl-Super-Up Cursor. I got used to using that keybinding in tandem with the Ctrl-Super-Left and Right arrows for maximizing a shifting windows to the sides.
<thuselem> Wait... you can see an option for maximize state in keyboard shortcuts? Documentation or the settings dialog?
<sinewav> thuselem: From the settings dialog, under "Window Management"
<sinewav> From your terminal, mate-keybinding-properties
<thuselem> I switched from Compiz back to Marco and switched it in the UI dialog, but it doesn't carry over to Compiz.
<thuselem> Perhaps not available with Compiz? The shortcut was set up in my 15.04 installation.
<thuselem> Though, the situation may be different since that machine has Ubuntu 15.04, with MATE desktop and extras.
<sinewav> Yeah maybe. I'm new to Mate as of 16.04. I used XFCE for years but the file manager is too buggy.
<thuselem> I really like MATE. Simple, usable with lots of nice detail work all over.
<staeksauce> every time I reboot I have to reset my sound output to my headphones to hear anything, is there a way to make my headphones the default sound output?
<thuselem> Yay! I figured out how to add the shortcut. I installed compizconfig-settings-manager, and was able to add a Maximize keyboard shortcut there.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-28
<bart_> Is this slot for asking questions? My first experience with IRC.
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to modify a start application menu, basically have Chrome start --incognito not sure how to go about this.
<Datz> well, not the menu, but the link to the app
<Datz> oh, found it :)
<manny> hello
<timo> wo finde ich ubuntu software centre?
<Guest46324> wo finde ich ubuntu software centre?
<brameddiputra> hello
<brameddiputra> new here
<Guest32748> hello
<Akuli> Hi Guest32748
<SuperUbuntu> I'm from Brazil
<SuperUbuntu> Please indicate me a software for tracking ip
<samo_> Hello
<Guest10103> Hello is there anyone on willing to share their wisdom?
<Mordoc_Mystery> Sorry, missed you question as I just joined...
<Guest10103> i havent asked yet. i felt sort of rude starting with it
<Guest10103> Im new to linux as in ability but several times a year since i was a kid i like to check it out
<Guest10103> i think it, and i, are in a place to use more permanently. i was just wondering
<Guest10103> how i could repair my boot loader for when other people want to use windows?
<Guest10103> when i boot my ssd drive i get the grub rescue prompt
<Mordoc_Mystery> Hmm, this might be a better question for #ubuntu but let me ask a few questions. Do you have both Windows and Ubuntu-Mate installed already?
<Guest10103> yes. I had windows 10 on my SSD. Installed Ubuntu mate 2 nights ago on a seperate 500G drive.
<Mordoc_Mystery> Okay, and then during install you put grub on the SSD or the 500 GB drive?
<Mordoc_Mystery> It should have asked you that (I think) during the install process.
<Guest10103> I dont recall ever being asked.
<Guest10103> I am familiar with the terminal and manually editing grub. I have boot-repair installed so i can move the bootloader aswell
<Guest10103> When installing, i chose the something else option.
<Mordoc_Mystery> No worries. Usually the process that I have had to do is use a Windows disk to repair the Windows bootloader and then boot Ubuntu based USB stick and reinstall grub from there. Hold, I'm looking for the last page I found on this.
<Guest10103> i wanted to dual boot but i didnt want liux on the SSD WWITH windows. small ssd
<Mordoc_Mystery> I get that, we work with what we got right?
<Guest10103> youre a really cool person.
<Guest10103> i just wanted you to know that
<Mordoc_Mystery> I can't find the original one that I used but this has the just of it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33433/restore-the-windows-boot-loader-after-an-ubuntu-update/
<Guest10103> thank you. seriously. this is the first time ive ever spoken to a linux user
<Mordoc_Mystery> Basically, use a Windows disk or USB and fix their stuff so you can get to Windows at least and then at the end they recommend using EasyBCD to go from there.
<Guest10103> ive heard of easyBCD so i shouldnt have any trouble.
<Mordoc_Mystery> No worries! People are great around here...and the MATE community is one of the better ones in my books. Have a great day and hopefully all goes well.
<karine__> HELLOL
<alexpc> good  afternoon
<Guest69148> good afternoon from Spain
<alexpc> does anyone can help me
<Guest69148> tell me
<Guest69148> what do you need?
<alexpc> im from brazil
<Guest69148> Pleased to meet you
<karine__> i could assist you, i'm french
<karine__> you want help ?
<alexpc> i ve created a bootable pen driver in ubunto mate  and i can´t reverse it
<alexpc> ubunto mate 16,04 lts
<karine__> sorry but I can not help you on this question, please go to the ubuntu mate forum from your country
<alexpc> i have created a pen driver bootable in ubunto mate 16,04 lts i should i have do to reverse it?
<karine__> your question is too specific
<Akuli> alexpc, you mean make it normal non-bootable?
<Akuli> like it was before
<alexpc> yes a bootable pen driver
<Akuli> do you want to make it bootable, or make it not bootable?
<alexpc> it worked wonderfully howsover i would like to rever it
<alexpc> i shoud i have do to rever it form bootable pen driver to normal pendriver
<Akuli> sure you can
<Akuli> alexpc, i'd do that with the terminal, but i'm sure others here or on #ubuntu know how to do that without the terminal :)
<alexpc> terminal would be great but  my root  password does not work
<alexpc> in terminal
<alexpc> i can enter system normally
<alexpc> but in terminal does not
<Akuli> oh, let's fix that
<alexpc> how
<Akuli> so, "sudo echo hello" doesn't work?
<Akuli> what exactly do you get for 'sudo echo hello' without ' ?
<alexpc> i get " hello " back
<alexpc> it ask for password  then " hello"
<Akuli> so it's working
<Akuli> let's go ahead and format your usb stick, plug it in
<Akuli> then run this: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> he left
<gordonjcp> I was going to pick a minor nit that a "root password" shouldn't work
<gordonjcp> root passwords are obsolete
<gordonjcp> we've had sudo for like 25 years now
<Guest10103> Hi again guys. is anyone bored and wanting to share some knowledge>
<gordonjcp> Guest10103: don't ask to ask
<Langley> Help, I'm trying to boot my 16.04 USB stick but it's stuck forever on the MATE logo with the five dots changing color underneath
<Akuli> Langley, how forever?
<Akuli> Also, does 14.04 work?
<Akuli> how much ram?
<Langley> At least 5 minutes. Haven't tried anything else. 16GB
<Langley> I'll try it on my other computer
<Akuli> that's weird
<Akuli> you basically have the best computer in the world compared to my boxes, and it doesn't boot :D
<Akuli> try 14.04 maybe it works
<Akuli> you can then upgrade to 16.04... or wait 15.10 might be better for that
<Langley> It's not working on my other computer either... Maybe it's the USB stick, I couldn't use it to install Calculate Linux either
<Akuli> That might explain it
<gordonjcp> Langley: could be a dodgy stick
<gordonjcp> Langley: can you boot verbosely and see what it sticks on?
<Akuli> how did you download the iso?
<Akuli> torrent or no torrent?
<Langley> Torrents
<Langley> How to boot verbosely?
<Akuli> i have no idea in ubuntu mate
<Akuli> but if you can figure out how, remove 'quiet splash' from the boot optins
<Akuli> options
<Langley> Oh I got into the menu by pressing Tab... gonna try checking the "disc" for defects
<Langley> And trying booting with another stick now
<Langley> Hm that one booted instantly... so my stick is ruined, huh...
<Langley> Okay so do you people recommend swap? Even with 16 or 12 GB RAM?
<Akuli> no swap
<Akuli> unless you want to suspend to disk
<Akuli> which generally doesn't work that well in linux anyway :)
<Langley> Cool
<Akuli> Langley, which program did you use to write the image to stick?
<Langley> dd
<Akuli> that's not the problem then
<Langley> The check found a problem with one file, on the other USB stick
<Langley> Great I'm just getting "read error" on my first boot
<Akuli> read error?
<Akuli> weird
<Langley> I did install it to an old hard drive, but still...
<Akuli> That explains it to me :)
<Akuli> don't expect erroneous hard drives to hold an operating system for more than a few weeks at a time :)
<Langley> But why should it be erroneous
<Langley> It installed fine on my other computer though...
<WattisLove> Hello. Just installed the new 16.04 and had some trouble connecting to network. Typing the wifi password and clicking "connect" led to nothing. Only way was to manually edit the connection and save the password there.
<randall> that's a new one to me
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-29
 * dpaterso is punchy this evening
 * dpaterso half caught a rat under the deck.  Listening to it rattle around under there
<dpaterso> Why did Matt stop co-hosting the Linux Action show?
<yo123> hi
<alan_> Hello world
<Guest26728> Hi can I add a networked printer
<Guest26728> Easy, thanks for all your help
<guyk> 啊   哈 我也安装了 ubuntu mate
<guyk> 大家好  你们用的 默认的源 还是修改了
<guyk> 我用了UBUNTU的 163的元源   怎么更新的时候全是忽略啊
<guyk> Hello everyone you use the default software source it?
<guyk> I added the source 163 how updates are prompted to skip ah
<arman> hi
<guyk> 怎么都 没有人说话啊
<francesco_> Hello everyone, i'm trying Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on my pc (a desktop, a Dell Inspiron 530) and the cabled network doesn't seem to work... here is some data (ifconfig, dmesg, lspci -vv):  http://pastebin.com/raw/UPJkx5xD
<guyk> I use Toshiba's computer, there is no cable, no you say this
<francesco_> the ethernet cable is connected, i have just rebooted to use irc and i'm writing from lubuntu 14.04
<francesco_> if have eth0 instead of enp0s25 and ifconfig reports Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:1e:c9:6e:6c:??         indirizzo inet:192.168.1.13
<gordonjcp> francesco_: that all looks pretty normal
<gordonjcp> francesco_: and it doesn't get an IP address at all, in 16.04?
<francesco_> Ok but this is the message from lubuntu 14.04. With 16.04 i don't get an ip.
<francesco_> gordonjcp, i'll try to reboot with ubuntu mate 16.04 and to use dhclient. Thank you.
<francesco_> I'm writing this from ubuntu mate 16.04 . Dhclient hasn't worked. I have removed and replugged the ethernet cable from the router and it works. relevant dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16809823/plain/
<ubuntu-mate> Hola
<ubuntu-mate> ¿Alguien habla español?
<jeffrey> Anyone know if the Mate forum is down?
<mate|15007> hello guys
<mate|15007> i wanna ask a question
<mate|15007> my laptop is x86_64 1GB RAM
<mate|15007> can I use 64 bit ubuntu mate 16.04 that require 1,5GB RAM?
<ubuntu-mate_> Hola, quiero instalar Ubuntu Mate 16.04- Necesito ayuda
<ubuntu-mate_> quiero instalarlo junto con Wind7
<TheMarius> mate|15007, maybe go for something lighter ... such as www.lxle.net
<TheMarius> or lubuntu
<steffen-pi> Hi :-)
<mate|15007> themarius how if I install 32 bit version ubuntu mate 16.04
<ubuntu-mate_> ¿Alguien habla español?
<TheMarius> if you have that slow of a computer id seriosly rather go with www.lxle.net or lubuntu or crunchbang plusplus
<ubuntu-mate_> 32bit
<ubuntu-mate_> U-MATE 16.04 32bit
<steffen-pi> oh my Pi is heating up :(
<TheMarius> look them up, mate|15007 ... its not that much different ... ubuntu mate is good but so is lxle and crunchbang
<ubuntu-mate_> Not Lubunto, I like Ubuntu MATE
<TheMarius> is it you with the 1.5 gb ram?
<TheMarius> ubuntu-mate_,
<TheMarius> in that case id probably go either lxle or crunchbang
<TheMarius> its as stripped down as it gets, yet good looking and functional
<TheMarius> except maybe puppy linux and slitaz but then you're going lightweight and functionality drops
<ubuntu-mate_> ¿Como elijo la particiOn junto con Wind7?
<TheMarius> theres lightweight like lxle and crunchbang that works well.. and theres ultralightweight like puppy and slitaz (or arch) but then you should know what youre doing
<steffen-pi> %n = Steffen
<steffen-pi> xD
<ubuntu-mate_> ¿nadie habla español?
<azteria2000> okay thanks for your advice
<azteria2000> but I do know ubuntu mate is for minimal hardware
<azteria2000> minimal for 512 RAM
<ubuntu-mate_> :(
<ubuntu-mate_> ¿antes de instalar U-MATE debo crear una particiOn en Wind7?
<Langley> Help, my installation wont boot unless the install USB is plugged in, otherwise it'll just say "Read error"
<nedstark> Langley, use this https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<nedstark> if grub is broke, it fixes it automatically
<Mysha> Does everybody have a Firefox in 16.04 that scrolls the wrong way round: Jumps when clicking on the scrollbar and scrolls when shift-clicking?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mysha: I wouldn't know, I use Chrome
<Mysha> Well, is that a "No", or do you have an unused Firefox installed that you could fire up to check?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I just installed Arch Linux with an Xubuntu image, which, like all the other Ubuntu flavours, comes with Firefox, so you're in luck, testing-wise
<SonikkuAmerica> but scrolling acted normally in Xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> and this persists across Firefox and computer restarts?
<Mysha> Across Firefox, in that in page scroll bars misfunction that way as well. And I think I have in fact reboot at some point since I installed 16.04 last week, so: Yes, that to.
<Mysha> (What would "normal" be to you?)
<Langley> I can't boot that boot repair cd..
<Mysha> I have no idea, but; What happens if you try?
<Langley> I can't get this thing installed. It just boots with "Loading operation system... read error" if the USB key is not present
<SonikkuAmerica> Mysha: It scrolls according to whether or not natural scrolling is enabled, ofc
<Mysha> SonikkuAmerica: Enlighten me about natural scrolling, and where it's en/dis-able, please?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mysha: Ever used OS X?
<Mysha> Langley: So, basically you tried to install from an USB but it didn't do it right? Or did it work right earlier?
<Mysha> "USB stick"
<Langley> I can install fine but it wont boot afterwards if the USB is not present
<Mysha> SonikkuAmerica: There's an ibook somewhere on this desk. Nothing recent, though. I think the snow beast couldn't be installed on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mysha: Ah. OS X has it enabled by default; it's where the scroll wheel is inverted
<Mysha> OK, don't know what that's called when translated. Can I switch it of in Firefox on Ubuntu Mate, because to me reading a page is by nature going down bit by bit, not jumping somewhere and finding out where you are.
<Mysha> ?
<Mysha> <Langley>: I guess I would qualify that as "not installed correctly".
<Langley> So how would I install it "correctly"
<Mysha> That's the part where I said to start with: "I have no idea." I could get you to describe the situation clearer, but now I hope someone else can step in who does have a clue.
<Langley> I've just installed it into a harddrive and put he bootloader there. And then it just says "Read error" when trying to boot, if the USB is not plugged in
<Mysha> OK; the bootloader is on the hard disk, but is it also trying to boot the OS you installed on the hard disk?
<Langley> How would I know?
<Mysha> <SonikkuAmerica>: It looks like natural scrolling is about the direction you scroll, rather than about the mode of scrolling.
<SonikkuAmerica> You'd be right.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's the only option I can think of, though.
<SonikkuAmerica> So - have you tried with multiple pointing devices?
<Mysha> <Langley>: The bootloader can be told to show aninterface, I believe, but if you don't see an appropriate message flash by, you'll need someone with bootloader knowledge. I haven't messed with those for several years.
<Mysha> <SonikkuAmerica>: Adding an extra mouse? How would that make a difference? Anyway, it's Firefox doing this, as far as I can tell: Even Thunderbird is OK.
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to say "it may be hardware-specific"
<Mysha> Oh: Did I try a different mouse." No, I didn't. Unlikely for a single program, though.
<Langley> Maybe it's the hard drive... tried installing Solus, it's stuck at "Loading operating system...GRUB loading"
<Mysha> <SonikkuAmerica>: Tried a different mouse, just to be sure. No different.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Mysha: Did you try purging and reinstalling?
<Mysha> Langley: It's an oldie, but did you see this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903015 ?
<Mysha> <SonikkuAmerica>: So far I haven't. It's quite normal for me to constantly have projects open in Firefox where I'm several steps in a tree I'm walking.
<Mysha> But if I'm the only one who has this problem, then eventually I probably will.
<Langley> So his solution was to update BIOS... good idea
<Langley> Good thing I didn't begin replacing the drive right away
<dev_> Hi
<skorpn> anybody home today with a few minutes to help a guy out with mate install please?
<skorpn> I was forced to use Ubuntu Server 16.04 so I could install my SSD's into a raid array so that my ubuntu machine has a nice large ssd to call home. After install I updated and installed ubuntu-desktop because mate would not install with an error that said ubuntu-mate-core was not found.
<skorpn> So now that I have desktop almost installed I am wondering if I can try again with proper install commands?
<skorpn> So question is, does anyone here know how to install MATE via command line onto Server that already has Unity installed? Please
<bdragonsl> seems way more complicated than anything I've ever done.  But i really don't mess around with Linux too much.  I plan to change that thought.
<bdragonsl> *though
<skorpn> same here
<skorpn> after 30 years of messing with Microsoft, I am calling 2016 my year to dump them
<bdragonsl> right now I'm just glad I'm not using windows.  All the horror stories about sneak upgrades to windows 10 is insane.
<bdragonsl> 2015 was my year to go back full steam
<skorpn> I been using Linux since the mid 90's however its always been the dual boot or second machine kind of thing, and my old employers did not do linux
<skorpn> Since I am in Albuqerque, Microsofts origiinal home all the tech businesses here practically grew up on Windows
<bdragonsl> same here, I always kept it as a backup kinda thing, but it's gotten to the point to where you can use it for a daily driver and is probably better for that use-case than windows is now.
<bdragonsl> ah, windows die-hards huh
<skorpn> I dont think I can totally give it up so I want to try Linux on the main SSD and instead of dual booting, do a VM with the latest Windows 10 preview installed. Then I can have my beloved MATE booting regularly, with the occasional Windows 10 bout within VM
<skorpn> Hoping that suits me better
<bdragonsl> what did you use on win10 that you need?
<skorpn> very little
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> I LOVE the new Skype UWP app
<skorpn> black theme with light colored text
<skorpn> cant get that on Linux
<bdragonsl> skype can be installed on linux
<skorpn> yeah a very old crappy build
<skorpn> Google Earth on Windows actually has photos that pop up, something that is only a white bubble on Linux
<skorpn> I've spent days trying to fix that to no avail
<bdragonsl> I was never a fan of skype.  I do think android is going the right way though.  Their new duo app looks like it might make people actually use video calling on their phones now.
<skorpn> problem is my employer was using Skype ever since its creation, so I have hundreds of contacts on Skype
<bdragonsl> yeah, google usually forgets linux, even though their chromebooks would be crap without it.
<skorpn> lol
<bdragonsl> least they could do is provide better support for the linux community since they basically owe it to Linux for having a platform to customize and build off of.  Otherwise they'd have had to start completely from scratch.
<skorpn> yes
<skorpn> well I have Ubuntu working now
<skorpn> Just need to figure out how to turn that into Ubuntu MATE
<bdragonsl> gratz!
<bdragonsl> mate as in the de? Or as a full install?
<skorpn> de
<skorpn> I thought this would work
<skorpn> sudo apt-get install -y mate-desktop-environment-extras \
<skorpn> ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<skorpn> but it does NOT
<skorpn> throws up an error
<skorpn> says ubuntu-mate-core can not be found
<skorpn> I wonder if I now remove Unity, if it will retain the video card drivers and thus let me use MATE
<bdragonsl> try this:  sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment-core
<skorpn> just never done this before
<skorpn> ok
<skorpn> brb
<bdragonsl> sorry, go here first.
<bdragonsl> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<bdragonsl> it has install instructions for for the mate de that should get it installed for you.
<bdragonsl> brb, vape break
<skorpn> k
<skorpn> hmm, this unity feels OK to me. Granted I havn't tried it since it was first released and hated it back then
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> this is confusing, during install I had internet, but after installing Unity I have no network connection
<petermore> hello
<skorpn> hello
<petermore> i installa mate 16.04
<petermore> and all is right
<petermore> but i cant change the brightness
<petermore> someone have the same problem?
<skorpn> OK nevermind me, it was easy enough to get it working
<petermore> do you know how fix¿?
<skorpn> Im here for help myself
<skorpn> noob me is
<skorpn> dont you have a brightness button on your display?
<petermore> yes
<petermore> i press the botton and i see the display
<petermore> but not change
<skorpn> hmm
<skorpn> mine barely changes anything
<Mysha> <skorpn>: Once you have one Ubuntu running, the other desktops are in the repository. That should now be true for MATE as well.
<skorpn> oh really
<skorpn> so the previous commands should work the second time then?
<Mysha> Commands?
<skorpn> yeah my previous attempt to install threw up an error
<Mysha> Hold on, I'll read back to see what I missed.
<skorpn> sudo apt-get install -y mate-desktop-environment-extras \
<skorpn> ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<skorpn> THAT told me that core was not found
<skorpn> using instructions from --> http://hiroom2.jimdo.com/2016/05/21/install-mate-desktop/#sec-2
<skorpn> reading thru the official stuff now
<skorpn> oh wait, I think it is working a second try
<Mysha> Hm, that looks weird. Like they're forgetting to install the desktop itself.
<skorpn> yeah
<Mysha> It works?
<skorpn> its actually doing something this time
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> its downloading files now
<skorpn> 1126 MB
<skorpn> sounds like a de to me
<Mysha> Drum rolls
<skorpn> lol
<bdragonsl> huzzah!!
<skorpn> now I have to figure out how to switch from unity to mate and back
<skorpn> I assume I can have two de's at the same time installed
<Mysha> Didn't you just remove unity?
<skorpn> no
<skorpn> I was scared to do that considering how big of a dl it is if it failed
<randall> yeah skorpn you can have as many as you want, and just awitch at login
<skorpn> its well over 2gb
<bdragonsl> gonna switch clients, brb
<skorpn> ok
<Mysha> BVut, yes, you can have multiple desktops and choose at log in. (At least, that used to be true; I haven't messed with that recently.)
<Mysha> Randall: Ah, good to hear that.
<bdragons1> did it work @skorpn
<Mysha> He's not back yet.
<bdragons1> ah
<skorpn> its still downloading
<bdragons1> just starting my jump to irssi.  Seems pretty cool.  trying to get into using the terminal for more stuff.
<skorpn> some host servers are soooo slow
<skorpn> 1 hour it tells me
<skorpn> lol
<bdragons1> one thing I did like about linux mint was that it would prompt you to find the best one for your location.  I wish that ubuntu would pick that feature up.
<skorpn> OK here is a question, if MATE works good and I have no need for unity can I just remove unity and it automatically then will boot to mate afterwards?
<skorpn> I cant believe I got this installed correctly in RAID. Im so proud of myself right now
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> OK, how do I select a de at login screen?
<skorpn> woah it says its Done
<bdragons1> glad to hear it!
<skorpn> Well I guess its installed
<skorpn> but only Unity launches when I sign in
<Mysha> That's usually how desktops are set up.
<Mysha> To not launch at the same time.
<skorpn> lol, it gives me the MATE login screen, but I get the Unity desktop
<skorpn> haha
<skorpn> ok hmm what am I missing
<bdragons1> so there should be a place really close to where you login that will have a gear or other icon to choose your desktop environment.
<skorpn> yeah I better go look again I guess
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> I might just keep Unity
<skorpn> I didnt realize it was going to run this good
<skorpn> I thought it was bloated and slow
<Mysha> There's a row of buttons at the top right, when you are at login. (Should be.) Selecting the desktop ought to be in there somewhere.
<skorpn> you were right, but the MATE selection gear is in the upper right hand corner next to the restart button
<skorpn> Thanks Mysha
<skorpn> Im going back and forth from a small laptop screen to my main rig
<skorpn> didnt see your reply
<skorpn> sorry
<skorpn> and sure enough it works
<skorpn> yay
<Mysha> YW
<skorpn> turned 50 yesterday and just learned a new trick
<skorpn> feeling good now
<Mysha> Never too old!
<skorpn> is kernel 4.6 recommended?
<skorpn> wait, is 1.12.1 the latest MATE version?
<skorpn> I thought they were at like 1.81 or something
<skorpn> or was that 1.8.1, lol
<Mysha> That was 1.8.1, this is 1.12.1.
<Mysha> You're fine.
<skorpn> cool
<skorpn> jeez this runs so good
<skorpn> brb
<skorpn> going to try and find this irc channel on the new ubuntu install and shut down this laptop
<skorpn> thanks guys and gals
<Mysha> There's a welcome tool with a connection.
<hid|ninja> gals=
<skorpn> well im back
<skorpn> Everything is working just fantastic so far
<bdragons1> good!
<skorpn> Now I have to find some sort of guide to help me figure out how to put 3 ssd's into a raid 0 config. I bet that wont be as easy, lol.
<bdragons1> yeah, don't have a clue on that one.  I haven't messed with raid in 5+ years.
<skorpn> i been doing nothing but raid since the 90's
<skorpn> but all on Windows
<skorpn> lol
<bdragons1> Since hdds have gotten so huge I haven't seen the need other than the redundancy factor, but I just use a separate drive for all my important stuff.
<skorpn> unfortunately I have a dozen 128gb SSD's so I cant justify another larger drive
<skorpn> I have to raid them or nothing
<bdragons1> whatever you're doing to get enough money for that I want in!! LOL
<skorpn> some day I will get a Intel 1TB 750 SSD, maybe by xmas
<skorpn> only three of those i bought, dad retired the others and upgraded solely to PCIe SSD's, so now I have 4 Samsung 840 Pro's, 4 Crucial C300's and 4 older OCZ 64GB SSD's
<skorpn> Three of the crucials I want in raid 0 on this machine since those are Enterprise level drives
<skorpn> The rest go into my other Windows machine and my Linux laptop
<skorpn> lol
<skorpn> All my BIG spinning drives are now in my Home Server, lol
<skorpn> ;)
<skorpn> except for my 1TB that I have hooked up via external eSATA
<skorpn> which is what I will use to backup the raid0 data for safe keeping. I'm simply not concerned with any raid failure as its so rare for me
<skorpn> plus Im told linux software raid is very robust, probably better than windows raid
<skorpn> I hope
<skorpn> The main reason other than size, is the fact that my ICH10R transfers at 700 MB/s when in raid, and when in single drive I only get 250 MB/s. Since my PC is a PCIe 2.0 x58 machine from 2010. I just prefer the 700 MB/s, lol
<skorpn> That is for at least 3 drives though
<bdragons1> 1
<skorpn> wow not a single guide can be found on the internet for doing raid in linux. Unbelievable to say the least. or my search skills suck, probably the later
<nomic> https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=setting+up+raid+in+linux
<nomic> ?
<nomic> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-raid.html  How to configure RAID in Linux - Tutorial
<nomic>  how. to . set. up. raid in linux ... I just googled & it told me  how. to . set. up. raid in linux
<nomic> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-22
<lhtd> hey, do you known how can I check that the kernel is compatible with GPT guid support for partitions larger than 2To ?
<alkisg> All linux kernels support gpt
<lhtd> alkisg, this page says I might need to recompile the kernel https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<alkisg> lhtd: fdisk doesn't support gpt; use gparted instead
<lhtd> I have been having problems with the GPT partition table which gets corrupted everytime I reboot
<lhtd> alkisg, on it right now
<lhtd> I need to reboot to update the kernel after formating my disk. brb
<lhtd> b
<lhtd> I cannot remove the MBR protective partition table
 * lhtd rebooting to see if gparted did the thing
<lhtd> Well.. GPT partition table is not corrupted anymore, but It will re-corrupt itself, it has been doing that for about 4 months. MBR protective partition table is still present.
<alkisg> lhtd: is that an ssd?
<lhtd> Is there a recurrent problem trying to have a HDD with a bigger partition than 2To in ubuntu mate ?
<lhtd> nope it's an HDD of 3 To
<lhtd> only to store/treat big chuncks of data
<alkisg> Do you see any read/write issues in the output of the `dmesg` command?
<alkisg> There's no problem with HDDs larger than 3 TB in Ubuntu that I know of, no.
<alkisg> The MBR protective partition is a good, normal thing to have
<alkisg> Where is that disk connected, e.g. in normal pc, or some weird pc that could have "recovery settings" etc messing up the gpt on purpose?
<lhtd> Most help sites like ubuntu forums and stackoverflow they say that to get partitions bigger than 2To you need to remove the MBR partition table and recompile the kernel with an extra option
<alkisg> I've seen laptops write to gpt/mbr when the user selected the recovery mode...
<lhtd> I have a normal desktop, a bit beefed up because is the one for my work
<lhtd> `dmesg` says"Alternate GPT is invalid, using primary GPT
<alkisg> The only site you showed us that says that, is a 2007 page talking about fdisk, which doesn't support gpt anyway
<alkisg> Where have you seen that you need to compile kernels etc?
<lhtd> the page is 2017, not 2007
<alkisg>  https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html => November 6, 2007
<lhtd> this one from 2009 talks about the limitations of MBR https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-gpt/
<alkisg> I'm sure it says that MBR is limited
<alkisg> Is this somehow related to you?
<lhtd> alkisg, true, I got another page form cyberciti. this one to delete mbr https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-clearing-out-master-boot-record-dd-command/
<alkisg> OK so far you showed 3 pages that do not say that gpt has a partition limit of 2 tb
<alkisg> Did you actually see what you said anywhere?
<lhtd> alkisg, I started working on this computer since February and every 2 weeks the GPT partition grid gets damaged. So i have to back up the data to use that HDD
<alkisg> That part, I can understand and believe you
<alkisg> But the assumption that gpt doesn't support 2 tb partitions, or that you need a custom compiled kernel, no, I can't believe you there
<lhtd> I did, last time I formatted the HDD last month - i'm browsing my history
<alkisg> So, I'm saying that you're looking in the wrong direction
<lhtd> It's quite probable alkisg.
<lhtd> Maybe I should try to find why the GPT gets damaged so often
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> First, think of what you have (software etc) that might be writing to gpt
<lhtd> Well, last time I formated I left the HDD empty and unused with an MBR protective and a GPT partition tables. Today I needed it to put some data in it and I cannot write in it because the GPT is damaged
<alkisg> Did you format with fdisk last time?
<lhtd> So.. I cannot think of any software writing to GPT since it hasn't been used at all
<lhtd> nope gparted
<alkisg> And can you reproduce that, by e.g. leaving the disk for 1 minute, then using it at next boot?
<alkisg> Or does it need to be left for months?
<alkisg> Btw, you should be worrying about this: (12:49:10 μμ) lhtd: `dmesg` says"Alternate GPT is invalid, using primary GPT
<alkisg> Do a proper formatting that would result in dmesg not complaining about your gpt
<alkisg> My `dmesg | grep -i gpt` show nothing at all
<lhtd> I don't know how to reproduce it. I've been trying to figure that out.
<lhtd> Ok, the partition table just got damaged again. I think it's gets poorly enabled when rebooting the computer.
<lhtd> `dmesg | grep -i gpt` =   Alternate GPT is invalid, using primary GPT.
<alkisg> That would mean it was not properly formatted
<lhtd> Ok, I'll re-format my hdd
<lhtd> dam... I thought that part was ok
 * lhtd back to it. 
<lhtd> thanks alkisg I'll let you know how it goes
<alkisg> lhtd: keep in mind that your disk might be corrupted
<alkisg> I.e. hardware disk failure
<alkisg> Check dmesg for read/write ATA errors etc
<lhtd> I usually format it with gparted before doing anything with it
<lhtd> Alright !
<alkisg> lhtd: did you ever use raid in it?
<alkisg> Like mdraid or something?
<lhtd> not that I'm aware of, maybe the employee who used it before me, but i cannot be sure
<lhtd> I got this computer, formatted all drives and got on ubuntu-mate to start working
<lhtd> (there are 3 drives, 1 ssd for boot, 1 ssd for complex data and 1 hdd for big files)
<alkisg> OK, try a good clean formatting. testdisk also does a good work for cleaning up gpt
 * alkisg waves, later...
 * lhtd formats and goes to a meeting. Thanks alkisg. 
<kuntal> want know about ibus
<popo> hi,How do i install conkyForecast, in ubuntu17.04?
<popo> anybody in??
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i am facing flickering issues in terminal after upgrade to 1.18
<Ntemis> also desktop some times is unclickable with left mouse
<Ntemis> selecting a folder or a document is no-op
<nomic> .z
<nomic> z.z.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-23
<Guest31431> Is this a real chatroom? :)
<alkisg> No, it's full of chatbots
<alkisg> :)
<vladislav> hi
<gus_> hi
<gus_> trying to download hplip software but cant determine what version of Mat 17.04 corresponds with list of linux versions offered?
<gus_> "Mate"
<gus_> the mate versions offered in list are; 12.04 to 16.10, no 17.04, any suggestions?
<AtSchool>  0. .000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<gus_> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<gus_> wth?
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<gus_> this some sort of joke by a prepubescent timewaster?
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<AtSchool> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<gus_> anyone hers able to help me find roght version of hplip for mate 17.04?
<gus_> "sorry, can't see what I've typed till I post it "
<ouroumov> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<AtSchool> sorry for the spam of 000 lol school
<Menzador> Um, er
<Menzador> wow
<elky> that's a terrible excuse
<Menzador> At least we don't get much actividad over here
<mothert> installed samsung M2020 to ubuntu, can see it but it won't print
<Koyaanisqatsi`> Can I install ubuntu mate 17.04 on an old mac, which is already dual booting osx and ubuntu 16.04? Can I just run the live media and install over ubuntu?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-24
<winopi> hey
<vit> hello. Anyone could tell me how to deactivacte the most recent software checkbox in Ubuntu mate boutique ?
<ouroumov_> mwhat?
<vit> Ubuntu mate boutique was on version 16.04. I have clicked to get most recent softwares and now it is on 17.10 package source !
<ouroumov_> vit, this is normal
<vit> ok, but i wanted to get back to standard install, so I have downgraded ubuntu mate welcome to 16.04.1. That's ok, but the checkbox is again in grey and not clickable... Thats not important. I will handle all that with synaptic if I need to...
<ashokabandla> Hello fellow Ubuntu-Mate Users !
<monah> hello room
<monah> I just installed ubuntu mate 17.04
<monah> but my rtl wifi doesnt work
<monah> anyone could help me pls?
<Akuli> the steps to fixing this are: 1) find out more details about the wifi device 2) install a driver
<Akuli> let's start with 1
<Akuli> press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal, type lsusb and press enter
<monah> ok
<monah> i did
<Akuli> does the wifi card show up there?
<Akuli> if you're not sure it's ok
<monah> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:b008 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<monah> yes
<Akuli> ok good
<Akuli> hmm how do we find out more info about it
<monah> with lspci
<Akuli> nice
<Akuli> try it out
<monah> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<monah> so i think it is there
<Akuli> great
<Akuli> the ubuntu cd comes with some drivers
<Akuli> i mean usb stick
<monah> ok
<Akuli> plug it in, but don't reboot into it
<monah> ok
<monah> i did
<Akuli> did you get a folder?
<monah> yes
<Akuli> go to pool
<monah> ok
<Akuli> hmm
<monah> did
<Akuli> where is it
<arduino_> who r u?
<monah> i m in
<monah> the folder called pool
<Akuli> just looking around
<Akuli> maybe ubuntu doesn't come with a realtek driver 0_o
<Akuli> arduino_, random people who help each other :)
<arduino_> maybe
<arduino_> wtf
<Akuli> monah, i found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<monah> ok
<Akuli> not sure if it will work
<monah> the iso of my usb stick of ubuntu doesn have any realtek driver
<Akuli> yeah my 16.04.2 iso doesn't have either
<arduino_> i have lag
<arduino_> pls help me
<monah> destination path 'rtlwifi_new' already exists and is not an empty directory.
<Akuli> from the git clone?
<monah> i m just retyping the commands i found on the site
<arduino_> can u hack minecraft?
<Akuli> monah, yeah which command was that error coming from?
<Akuli> i guess the git clone https/::blablabla
<monah> from this:
<monah> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/
<Akuli> do this instaed
<Akuli> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/ wifi
<monah> ok
<Akuli> now it'll make a folder called wifi and go there instead
<monah> ok
<Akuli> btw which kernel is this
<Akuli> uname -a
<Akuli> uname -r is enough actually
<monah> Linux monah 4.10.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 22 17:43:20 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Akuli> let's hope that this works
<Akuli> oh
<monah> ok
<Akuli> yeah it should work
<Akuli> "This code will build on any kernel 3.0 and newer"
<Akuli> should be ok
<monah> so what should i do?
<monah> i m in
<Akuli> did it finish cloning?
<Akuli> cd wifi
<monah> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> hi Akuli2 :D we have the same name
<Akuli> oh thats arduino_ whatever
<Akuli2> ohh
<Akuli> monah, from now on, when i type "$ blabla" it means "type blabla to terminal and press enter"
<monah> ok
<Akuli> monah, $ git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/ wifi
<Akuli> do that if you didn't already do it
<Akuli> then
<Akuli> $ cd wifi
<monah> ok
<monah> monah@monah:~/wifi$
<Akuli> great
<Akuli> $ make
<Akuli> it might take a while
<monah> ok
<monah> CC [M]  /home/monah/wifi/base.o
<monah>   CC [M]  /home/monah/wifi/cam.o
<monah>   CC [M]  /home/monah/wifi/core.o
<monah>   CC [M]  /home/monah/wifi/debug.o
<monah> and still
<Akuli> yeah be patient :)
<monah> ok
<arduino_> i have a question
<Akuli> no need to copypaste me all the output
<Akuli> yes arduino_?
<monah> ok
<monah> sorry
<Akuli> no problem
<arduino_> are u hackers?
<Akuli2> of course
<Akuli> arduino_, depends on what you call a hacker. do you mean someone who makes things or breaks things?
<arduino_> it doesn't matter
<Akuli> i prefer making stuff
<grongman32> try this: ooskar.com
<arduino_> thats cool akuli
<arduino__> can you tell me how to hack computers ?
<grongman32> and this: virus.com
<Akuli> can some op warn the arduino guy or tell him to go away or something? his stuff don't seem to have anything to do with ubuntu mate
<grongman32> yeah leave please
<grongman32> we are trying to work
<arduino_> okai
<grongman32> you are just a rat-boy
<monah> so i think it has just finished processing the command git
<arduino_> =,(
<Akuli> monah, you mean make?
<Akuli> good
<Akuli> $ sudo make install
<Akuli> arduino_, btw you can create your own irc channel for free
<monah> Install rtlwifi SUCCESS
<Akuli> arduino_, /join ##arduinolol
<Akuli> monah, great :) follow rest of the commands
<Akuli2> yeahh
<monah> the commands?
<Akuli> on the thing i linked
<monah> sorry but which ones?
<Akuli> looks like you can just reboot and it should work
<Akuli2> arduino_ leave this group
<monah> ah i should reboot?
<Akuli> who are the ops here
<Akuli> yeah
<monah> oh ok thnak you so much
<monah> i ll try it.
<Akuli> come back here if it doesn't work :)
<monah> thx
<monah> great thx
<grongman32> thx
<grongman32> iĺl try it to
<grongman32> too
<grongman32> iḿ bored
<monah> hi room
<monah> again it´me
<monah> well unfortunatly it didn´t work
<Akuli> hmm :(
<Akuli> then i dont know what to do
<KTrad> What are you trying to do?
<monah> ok
<monah> thx anyway
<monah> actually
<monah> my wifi rtl doesn´t work
<KTrad> which RTL?
<monah> rtl8723be
<KTrad> 16.04?
<monah> no
<monah> 17.04
<KTrad> Have you tried following the steps here:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/how-do-i-get-a-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work
<KTrad> also I'd make sure to remove the conf file if you have it
<monah> ok
<Akuli> KTrad, no we haven't followed that yet
<monah> i ll try this one
<KTrad> You won't have to rebuild everytime the kernel is updated
<Akuli> KTrad, we did this one though https://askubuntu.com/a/593015
<KTrad> oh ok, well this is based off the same code but built for DKMS and is one easy to install package
<monah> ok so i
<monah> add the repository
<monah> and installed the new one
<monah> lets hope it will work
<KTrad> kk
<monah> hi
<KTrad> did it work?
<monah> unfortunately no
<KTrad> is this a clean installation?
<monah> yeah
<Akuli> <monah> Linux monah 4.10.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 22 17:43:20 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Akuli> should be new enough
<monah> yes
<monah> actually i m looking at
<monah> and i sa
<monah> etc
<monah> modprobe
<monah> and i saw
<monah> iwiwifi
<monah> which didnt exist beforew
<KTrad> oh ok well didn't see this mentioned in the other post but they want you to uninstall the driver you compiled so do: sudo apt purge rtlwifi-new-dkms then reboot. Then follow the instructions here to uninstall the one you compiled. Then reinstall rtlwifi-new-dkms
<KTrad> eless-card-to-work
<KTrad> oops
<KTrad> one sec will get the link
<KTrad> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289959
<monah> ok
<KTrad> reboot before each new step though
<monah> so i delete first?
<KTrad> Hopefully that will clean out any remnants. If not my only other advice would be to reinstall and then just install from the PPA
<KTrad> sudo apt purge rtlwifi-new-dkms  first
<monah> i did sudo..
<KTrad> then follow instructions in that link I just posted to uninstall the one you tried compiling
<monah> and now which steps u said to follow?
<monah> ok
<KTrad> after reboot reinstall from ppa
<KTrad> then reboot once more
<monah> ok
<KTrad> brb
<monah> ok
<KTrad> back
<monah> hi
<KTrad> any luck?
<monah> not yet
<monah> how to
<monah> remove the one i configured
<monah> how to remove the old rtl config?
<KTrad> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289959
<KTrad> post 2
<monah> i see but
<monah> it asks /cd/to/rtl
<monah> how could i figure out wher is this
<monah> in
<monah> etc
<monah> modeprobe.d
<monah> i dont have such file
<monah> i have
<monah> dkms.conf
<monah> and iwlwifi.conf
<KTrad> /path/to/rtl is the path where you git cloned the driver and compiled it
<Akuli> $ cd ~/wifi
<monah> ok but how i figure that out? i forgot it
<monah> ok
<KTrad> brb work again haha
<monah> ok
<monah> Unable to locate package rtlwifi-new-dkms
<KTrad> back
<KTrad> when did you get that error message monah?
<KTrad> If you got it at the: sudo apt-get install --reinstall rtlwifi-new-dkms linux-firmware that makes sense because rtlwifi-new-dkms is no longer installed
<KTrad> instead do: sudo apt install rtlwifi-new-dkms linux-firmware
<monah> hello
<KTrad> Did you get that?
<monah> just now
<monah> i have that error
<monah> sudo apt install rtlwifi-new-dkms linux-firmware
<monah> E: Unable to locate package rtlwifi-new-dkms
<KTrad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi
<KTrad> try that first
<KTrad> then sudo apt update
<monah> ok
<monah> E: Unable to locate package rtlwifi-new-dkms
<monah> i got that message
<KTrad> :/
<KTrad> try rebooting
<monah> even after upgrading my ppa
<monah> ok
<KTrad> after all the changes probably for the best anyways
<AtSchool> Im trying to install PrestaShop , when i start the page to install the program its just poping up the loading bar and restart and its looping like that
<KTrad> https://www.prestashop.com/forums/topic/570830-ps-17-install-leads-to-an-infinite-redirect-loop/   Similar to that AtSchool ?
<KTrad> I'm not familiar with prestashop unfortunately
<KTrad> have you looked at using PrestaShop cloud? It looks to be completely free
<monah> actually
<monah> it sees my card but can´t connect to my modem
<KTrad> Can it see the wireless network though?
<monah> it sees it
<KTrad> ok good
<AtSchool> thanks im reading
<monah> but when i put in my
<monah> password wifi
<monah> it wont connect
<monah> and it only sees my wifi
<KTrad> Is the signal really low?
<monah> no
<monah> yeahh
<monah> sorry
<KTrad> echo "options rtl8723be ant_sel=2"  | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<monah> it only marks one bar
<KTrad> try that in terminal and reboot
<monah> ok
<KTrad> That is supposed to fix the low signal issue
<monah> options rtl8723be ant_sel=2
<monah> now i ll reboot
<monah> well the same thing
<monah> trying to connect
<monah> but than pops me up the little window to enter my password
<monah> when i do that\
<monah> it wont connect
<monah> it pops it up everytime
<KTrad> Any specific error? Kind of frustrating you can finally see it but can't connect -.-
<monah> like now its trying to connect to wifi
<monah> even if i m on cable
<KTrad> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776341/wifi-password-can-be-entered-but-wont-connect-with-no-error-message
<KTrad> try disconnecting from cable before connecting to wifi
<monah> ok
<KTrad> https://askubuntu.com/questions/776341/wifi-password-can-be-entered-but-wont-connect-with-no-error-message/811293
<KTrad> more info on that link
<KTrad> seems to be an issue
<monah> ok
<KTrad> if that doesn't work monah I'm all out of ideas other than a fresh install and directly installing from the PPA. It is possible there are some remnants from when you tried to compile yourself sticking around somewhere.
<monah> ok thank you
<KTrad> lunch time bbl
<KTrad> back
<jaiken> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-25
<Ivoah> How do I change the DNS server that my computer uses? I changed it in the Network Settings program but when rebooting it just reset it
<moondoggy> Is there a recommended procedure to flash an SDHC for the Ras Pi (3B) to optimize performance and reduce wear on the SD?
<moondoggy> I naively did a dd if=ubuntu____.img of=/dev/sdb bs=4M, but I wonder if I may have aligned things really badly.
<Kyros> that's how i always do it
<moondoggy> Kyros: good enough for me!  :)
<moondoggy> I guess if it wears out in less than 5 years, I'll think more about it.
<Kyros> yeah i wouldnt worry too much about it
<moondoggy> You need a freakin' master's in computer engineering to format an SD card "correctly," all aligned and offset properly...
<moondoggy> I would think the .img file for the Pi is somehow optimized for SD, but maybe I'm just being optimistic.
<moondoggy> Thanks, Kyros
<Ivoah> moondoggy: I don't think you need to worry about aligning things when writing to an SD card
<Ivoah> what would help with wear is disabling writing timestamps on every file access
<aus_mal> Hi, my brightness control stopped working "all of a sudden" after a reboot, does anyone know what may be the cause for this? thanks
<bluescreen> how i can install papirus icon theme on my ubuntu mate?
<aus_mal> bluescreen, hi, I just did so yesterday, if you google it then you'll be directed to the github page which contains instructions
<bluescreen> have you been using papirus icon in your ubuntu mate?
<aus_mal> using it now with Arc theme
<bluescreen> aus_mal where are you come from?
<bluescreen> iam from Indonesia
<aus_mal_> well, got brightness controls to work by disabling Nvidia, though still curious as to what went wrong..
<aus_mal_> bluescreen, apa kabar mas?
<bluescreen> baik mas haha
<bluescreen> saya baru install ubuntu mate seminggu ini jadi masih gagok
<bluescreen> hahaha
<bluescreen> apa setelah install papirus icon style harus pake unity tweak tool?
<aus_mal_> bluescreen, i'm literally on my first day of ubuntu-mate
<aus_mal_> bluescreen, System > Preferences > Look and Feel > Appearance.. then customize and choose Papirus under "icons"
<aus_mal_> or you can search for Appearance using Synapse
<bluescreen> on my icons there isn't papirus
<bluescreen> finished install papilus on my mate
<bluescreen> Thank you
<Sakara> Hi folks. I'm considering installing ubuntu mate onto a laptop for my grandparents who live quite a way away.
<Sakara> I'm worried about software updates and their inability to understand the need to install them.
<Sakara> Is there anyway in Ubuntu Mate to have all software updates be deployed silently?
<Sakara> got to head home. I'll pop back on when I get home. Look out for me if anyway has some ideas.
<canuk_Pi> good afternoon all
<vok`> Greetings and salutations.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-26
<popo> hi,
<popo> how install conkyforecast on ubuntu17.04? thank for help
<lafleurdubien> Do you guys know of any awesome .bashrc files? Preferably shared publicly via github etc.
<Akuli> i just make my own :)
<Akuli> here's what i have now if you're interested http://dpaste.com/2H90HAP
<stanjr> Why are we losing our ability to be civil with one another???
<stanjr> Strength through diversity is a powerful force.
<stanjr> Do you believe in that force???
<stanjr> What would you be willing to do to help?
<stanjr> Can we all agree that we can respectfully disagree?
<stanjr> Deep thoughts.....
<stanjr> Shallow audience...
<Akuli> lol
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-27
<Guest77642> hello ,anyone here
<Guest77642> i'am fisrt time learn linux,it seems default
<Guest77642> who can enjoy something experience
<Guest77642> maby everybody is busy
<Guest77642> i will come here again later
<lg_Wiko> hello
<mate|70612> Greetings wise ones, I'm new to MATE on Ubuntu (moved over from Mint with MATE). Only hiccup I've encountered is that there are two password prompts when waking from suspend.
<tamriel> o/
<Akuli> hi :)
<mate|70612> Good day
<Akuli> mate|70612, suspend and not hibernate?
<mate|70612> When I unlock MATE, I get two different unlock prompts. I took pictures: https://imgur.com/a/SC82f
<Akuli> nice, i was about to ask you to take pics
<mate|70612> One is the MATE screen I recognize, the other is I suspect from Ubuntu
<Akuli> the first one is what i would expect
<Akuli> the second one is weird
<Akuli> open up screensaver settings from the system menu
<Akuli> there should be two checkboxes, are they checked?
<mate|70612> Want to hear some extra weirdness? if I pick "lock screen" from the menu and wiggle the mouse really fast, it will only give me MATE's unlock screen. But if I let it sit for about 5 seconds then I will get both
<mate|70612> Lock screen when screensaver is active is unchecked
<Akuli> the first window with 4 buttons is from mate itself
<Akuli> some other program is also locking the screen, and that's producing the prompt window with 2 buttons
<mate|70612> any way I can trace it? They both have to ask some X or GDM (or MDM?) for screen locking info, right?
<Akuli> i think ubuntu is still using ligthdm by default, not gdm
<Akuli> mdm is a mint thing
<Akuli> i don't know what we should do actually
<Akuli> maybe we'll wait for someone more skilled :)
<mate|70612> Lol always a potential solution there
<mate|70612> In the mean time, I'm searching my entire filesystem for images... hopefully I can find the background I see on that weird lock screen, then write a python script to get the PID and process name of whatever program opens it, then go from there
<Akuli> maybe you don't need to go that complicated with it
<Akuli> one crazy idea would be to just log in using another tty and kill processes until you find the one that is displaying the second login thing
<mate|70612> slick
<mate|70612> I ran `ps aux` with the lock screen open and not open, and diffed the outputs, and I'm going to guess gnome-screensaver is to blame here
<mate|70612> . /usr/lib/gnome-screensaver/gnome-screensaver-dialog --status-message= --enable-switch
<Akuli> makes sense
<Akuli> so it's screensaving while the computer is suspended
<mate|70612> Sure enough, if I run `gnome-screensaver-command -l` I can go directly to the weird lock screen
<mate|70612> I think I'm going to start a unity session and see if there's a screensaver settings page I can't get to from MATE's menu
<mate|70612> We didn't have to wait for someone more skilled, we were more skilled! Thanks Akuli
<Akuli> nice :)
<mate|07612> https://imgur.com/Knumanh This is what I had to change
<mate|07612> now all is right in the world. So long~
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-28
<lmh> hello
<scorpion> Hi Everyone :]
<scorpion> I am new to Ubuntu
<scorpion> I have just installed the 16.04 lts with mate desktop
<liberator48> Hi
<liberator48> hi
<rivor2> hi guys
<rivor2> can anyone see my messages?
<rivor2> anyone????
<alkisg> !ask | rivor2:
<ubottu> rivor2:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rivor2> anyone dont know why when i move windows around they are kinda laggy? like they lag around not just smoothly move around. Might it 'cause of my laptop being really old? But other besides than laggy moving windows all works really well and fast, so i don't know. :D
<rivor2> i had this issue on Debian Mate aswell.
<rivor2> what's point here having this many people if everyone's fucking afk?
<rivor2> disappointment...
<mate|11660> Hello All
<mate|11660> I am not able to resume my machine from suspend
<mate|11660> it works for just one time
<mate|11660> then it never works. Even after a reboot
<mate|11660> any thing I can do to trouble shoot
<mate|11660> ?
<karjala_> Is there a way to zoom-out and see all 4 desktops, like Unity has with the Super+S combination?
<dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello all
<David-A> login screen: want available user names to be visible directly, not in a popup menu. like in ubuntu 10.04. configure lightdm or install alt dm?
<guest> Hello. There are a lot of tutorials on emulating Raspberry Pi on QEMU. I can't run Ubuntu MATE for Raspberry Pi on QEMU, using the same steps.
<guest> Stackoverflow suggests the kernel doesn't match the image
<guest> Is there any available kernels for Ubuntu MATE Raspberry Pi?
<alkisg> guest: do you mean "emulate pi" or "emulate armhf processor"?
<alkisg> I don't think they have emulated its hardware...
<alkisg> You can easily create an armhf chroot and use qemu-arm to chroot to it and run armhf programs
<alkisg> But, emulate e.g. the rpi graphics card? Nah..
<guest> qemu-system-arm -kernel kernel-qemu-4.4.13-jessie -cpu arm1176 -machine versatilepb -m 256 -no-reboot -serial stdio -append "root=/dev/sda2 panic=1 rootfstype=ext4 rw init=/bin/bash" -drive "file=ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img,index=0,media=disk,format=raw"
<guest> The tutorials did something like this
<alkisg> Right, that's just the cpu
<alkisg> Also why would you use a separate kernel and not the one from inside the image?
<guest> ...only if you can teach me how to boot from the image directly
<alkisg> You can extract the kernel from the image using any archive manager
<alkisg> Or if you uncompressed it, you can just mount it and copy the kernel
<alkisg> Double click mounts .img files, doesn't it?
<guest> Help me mount ~ sudo mount -o loop,ro ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img /mnt/img mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error         In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail or so.
<guest> Finally I mounted one partition of the image (via GUI)
<guest> Error mounting /dev/loop0p2 at /media/user/PI_ROOT: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/loop0p2" "/media/user/PI_ROOT"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/loop0p2 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: cannot mount /dev/loop0p2 read-only
<guest> And the second partition: https://github.com/dhruvvyas90/qemu-rpi-kernel/wiki/Emulating-Jessie-image-with-4.x.xx-kernel
<guest> Next question: how to extract the kernel?
<diego__> hi
<diego__> I have a problem
<diego__> someone can help me?
<diego__> all the world sleep now?
<astro> oh hi
<astro> i just dual booted from windows 8.1
<astro> on my main rig
<astro> so it appears that i have ascended
<astro> kind of
 * David-A boldly installed kylin-greeter, restarting...
<astro> i need technical support
<astro> i think
<astro> i need a human person to help me with linux
<David-A> I boldly installed kylin-greeter and restarted...
<David-A> it worked without a hitch right away
<David-A> except, maybe, when a user is logged in it does not say "logged in" by the users name, but something in chinese.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-21
<kunz_1925> Hello
<kunz_1925> was curious what is your output with chkrootkit?
<kunz_1925> are they just false positives?
<sixwheeledbeast> guessing false positive on tcpd?
<mate|13364> Hello, does anyone know how to switch off horrible red "caps lock & co." indicators in notification area when I connect via VNC? (same problem as described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/899033/what-are-those-weird-circle-red-icons-at-the-top-right-in-ubuntu-mate-desktop )
<mate|13364> I've did it once years ago, but I forgot how, and it drives me crazy.
<mate|13364> (and "show keyboard leds" or whatever in mate tweak is disabled -- I see this only via VNC, no problem with local session)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-22
<dorfinger> hi
<dorfinger> snap spotify not found ;[
<Menzador> [ sudo snap install spotify ]
<Menzador> it's there
<Menzador> It's also available as a Flatpak or from a PPA
<Menzador> dorfinger, ^
<dorfinger> oh its cause im on a raspi.
<dorfinger> oh boy . no spotify on ubuntu mate :[
<TimNZ> tidal is better
<TimNZ> listen.tidal.com
<Menzador> !pm | dorfinger
<ubottu> dorfinger: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Menzador> in other words, default to OPEN
<Menzador> dorfinger: not on a RPi
<Menzador> you can access it from your browser though
<mate|63368> BON DIA
<fenrir_> hello Mate community
<fenrir_> greetings from Indian Sub-continent
<fenrir_> hellowwww
<diogenes_> hi
<fenrir_> have anyone managed to setup PPPoE / DSL connection in ubuntu MATE 18.04 yet?
<fenrir_> hellow
<fenrir_> is there anybody in there?
<hihionio> hi
<hihionio> I have a question
<crash_> just ask your question hihionio :)
<lapaga> he left an hour ago - waited all of 8 seconds
<BurekinSpejs> Hello guys
<BurekinSpejs> anyone here
<crash_> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<crash_> people does not seems to want stay and ask there questions it seems.
<diogenes_> crash_, more precise, some people
<crash_> true
<mate|14358> hloo
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-23
<matjam> crash_: I think most people go to #ubuntu
<LigH> Hi.
<alkisg> hi
<LigH> How do I disable the (empty) Welcome dialog in MATE 18 LTS? I found a hint to remove ~/.config/autostart/ubuntu-mate-welcome.desktop - but this file does not exist for me.
<alkisg> It's moved to gsettings. Just remove the ubuntu-mate-welcome snap package.
<alkisg> Personally the first thing I do after installing mate, is to remove snap completely, along with ubuntu-mate-welcome, mate-hud etc
<LigH> I have a folder ~/snap/ubuntu-mate-welcome/ ... remove the whole folder? Or use a tool to have it removed?
<alkisg> snap list
<alkisg> "snap" is the tool, similar to "apt"
<alkisg> I don't remember the exact command as I remove it :D
<LigH> So ... sudo apt-get remove snap?
<alkisg> So it would be something like "snap remove ubuntu-mate-welcome"
<alkisg> What does "snap list" say?
<LigH> core; pulsemixer; software-boutique; ubuntu-mate-welcome
<LigH> I won't use the boutique eiter.
<alkisg> Then remove all of them :D
<alkisg> sudo apt purge snapd
<alkisg> That's what I do too
<alkisg> I believe snap won't succeed and will get abandoned in a few years, so I don't want to even try it
<LigH> Yes, I will try that, one moment, rebooting the VM
<LigH> No more useless Welcome. Nice.
<LigH> Many people report issues of this dialog being empty.
<LigH> Even in real installations, not in VirtualBox.
<LigH> Something incompatible with 3D accelleration.
<alkisg> File bug reports in launchpad about it
<alkisg> I don't like welcome dialogs anyway, they're very annoying for schools
<alkisg> If the teacher wants to tell something to the students, he will; now he just has to explain what this is 1000 times
<LigH> Launchpad already has at least two bug reports.
<alkisg> Cool, then just "affects me too" or a comment
<LigH> Did so. With a little hardware detail.
<alkisg> Great
<LigH> Thanks, bye.
<alkisg> Maybe Wimpress will get to it
<alkisg> Bye
<Venkula> hello Mate-fellows !
<alkisg> hi
<Venkula> I have problem on Ubuntu Mate 18.04: brisk menu crashing and kaffeine video not working smooth. cannot install nvidia 340 - driver
<Venkula> ok, now video works, has reset to x-org - driver
<Venkula> and I little wonder why ubuntu mate - installation boots so slowly and long ?
<CrazyTux> I am trying to update Ubuntu Mate 18.04, but getting an error.
<Venkula> is it much heavier load that old version ?
<CrazyTux> "Failed to download repository information
<CrazyTux> Check your Internet connection."
<CrazyTux> please help
<Venkula> what about to reboot ?
<Venkula> =)
<Venkula> are you here with that computer ?
<CrazyTux> yes
<alkisg> CrazyTux: run `sudo apt update`, and put the output to pastebin
<gnugr> CrazyTux: try to add a line in /etc/hosts 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' then try again
<Venkula> how to put output into file ?
<CrazyTux> alkisg, https://hastebin.com/oqiyijahoc.sql
<alkisg> CrazyTux: can you go to http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu using firefox?
<CrazyTux> yes
<CrazyTux> alkisg, no.
<alkisg> Then you have a problem with ipv6
<CrazyTux> It says "Connection timed out."
<alkisg> Your networking gives you an ipv6 ip, and then can't handle it
<CrazyTux> alkisg, what to do then?
<alkisg> Ask your network administrator to fix your networking
<alkisg> It's not an issue with your pc
<CrazyTux> but, I am on the same network now.
<CrazyTux> I can use internet
<alkisg> Yes, sites with ipv4 work, and sites with ipv6 don't work
<CrazyTux> can download files
<CrazyTux> ok
<alkisg> So you need to tell your network administrator to disable ipv6 until he fixes it
<CrazyTux> why other distros don't have that problem? I am using Manjaro also.
<alkisg> Tell him to go to this site, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<alkisg> Go to this site with manjaro
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> alkisg, thanks for that help.
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> You can disable ipv6 in ubuntu, but it's not the proper fix
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> I will ask the network admin to fix the networking.
<Venkula> interesting problem
<Venkula> can it be that there is bad and not working repositories on sources.lst ?
<Venkula> could check those
<CrazyTux> what?
<alkisg> Venkula: and firefox can't access this site because of sources.list? :)
<Venkula> oh....that is interesting
<Venkula> so it is ipv6 problem ?
<Venkula> maybe needs to reset broadband - device then
<mate|37744> how to install um on a rpi3 plz
<mate|37744> burnt sd card
<mate|37744> rpi plugged in
<mate|37744> hdmi cables check
<mate|37744> but nothing on screen
<mate|96682> Itrying ubuntu Mate 18 in  virtualbox the Gnome-software  shows NO    categories And the more  buttons  do nothing Is is am problem with  gnome-softwar
<pgoetz> Does anyone know how to change the default GTK theme system wide?  We have some programs which run but which generate an error message "QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries." This can be fixed by running qtconfig and resetting the default GUI style to something like Cleanbut it would be nice to do this
<pgoetz> system wide.
<pgoetz> *Cleanlooks*
<pgoetz> I should have mentioned that these workstations are on 18.04
<matjam> newp not I
<matjam> I would guess there's probably something you can do in /usr/share
<matjam> lol
<pgoetz> I looked in /usr/share/themes/default, but there wasn't really anything in there.
<matjam> often wherever it is set in the user side, there's something that mirrors it in the system paths
<matjam> the defaults might be in the binaries right
<matjam> its probably storing that somewhere in gconf
<matjam> or gsettings
<matjam> or whatever its called these days
<matjam> so I'd look at documentation for those things, and look at where they look for defaults
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to enable "natural scrolling" with the mouse?
<CountryfiedLinux> For the mouse
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-24
<SousaGoose> What's shakin bacon's
<mate|55669> hi, dudes
<padgaland> wow once you install 1mate to a computer you cant try another distro if you want to lol
<Talikkaf> Are there any Swedish people here?
<rock64> hi
<rock64> can someone help me with broken packages problem?
<alkisg> rock64: what's the problem?
<sunflowerastro> Hello, I occasionally get the error message "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)" when I boot my system. I can get around this error by using the Grub Advanced boot options and selecting another kernel. When I reboot again using the kernel that failed to boot earlier the system will boot. Any suggestions on
<sunflowerastro> what is happening? The first time that this happened I had five different kernels. I removed the oldest ones thinking that I had too many (filled up boot directory?), but that does not seem to be the issue.
<gnugr> sunflowerastro: you have to reinstall grub, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751574
<sunflowerastro> I tried reinstalling Grub from the Boot Repair CD when this happened the first time but that did not help
<mate|66072> hello
<jonah> hallo
<diogenes_> helo
<jonah> Do you know how to reset ubuntu to factory settings=
<diogenes_> jonah, what do you mean by that?
<jonah> My ubuntu doesnt work well
<jonah> so i want to reset my system to factory settings
<jonah> a sort of clean install
<sixwheeledbeast> backup you stuff and use a live image to reinstall. Why does it not work well?
<jonah> constantly closing tabs, can°t start browser and a few more little things
<jonah> so it might be better to clean install it
<jonah> oh by the way i°m working on a Raspberry pi 3 model B
<sixwheeledbeast> ah that makes a difference. what version ubuntu-mate you using?
<jonah> 16.04 the only one that works on a raspberry
<jonah> if i can believe google lol
<sixwheeledbeast> thats correct, there is also an issue I recall with RPi and Firefox so you may not need a clean install
<sixwheeledbeast> assuming thats your browser
<jonah> yes indeed
<jonah> and i can°t play music or download music programs
<sixwheeledbeast> what version ff is it?
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<jonah> yesterday firefox worked well
<jonah> where can i see wich version firefox i have=
<sixwheeledbeast> are you asking a bit much of a RPi?    whats your load average or CPU %?   in Firefox>About
<sixwheeledbeast> Also could be an issue with the SD card?
<jonah> where can i see the cpu load
<sixwheeledbeast> top in terminal
<sixwheeledbeast> If you want to reinstall with RPi best to follow instructions on the ubuntu-mate.org site for RPi
<jonah> cpu load is 70
<jonah> a bit high lol
<jonah> well i gonna try a reinstall thanks for your help so far
<ricotz> alkisg, hi
<ricotz> is the official firefox 60.0.1 build in ubuntu working fine on armhf?
<sixwheeledbeast> I wouldn't think so, I guess RPi user?
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume people are still using the ESR version or the multiarch workarounds on RPi3
<Venkula> any help for Kaffeine skipping video on dvb-video ?
<Venkula> Kaffeine skips dvb-video on Ubuntu mate 18.04
<soporte> soy de Peru
<Thales> Does anyone know of any RDP or VNC clients that will work with Ubuntu Mate?
<alkisg> ricotz: ah I have firefox-esr, I didn't get to firefox 60 yet
<paulaccessbee> on ubuntu 18.04 Mate when I try to load something from boutique the system says queued for installation but never downloads the software
<alkisg> Thales: all of them work with mate
<alkisg> paulaccessbee: apt install synaptic :)
<paulaccessbee> I tried to load synaptic, but it was just  queued again
<TechChristoph> not apt-get ?
<TechChristoph> apt-cache search synaptic
<swift110> hey all
<CVirus> Hello, Whats a good clipboard manager for mate?
<mate|87802> test
<matjam> mate|87802: success
<mate|87802> great
<mate|87802> wat paket should i use to check my notebook temp?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-25
<swift110-phone__> hey
<CrazyTux> is Redmond panel theme in Ubuntu Mate meant to be suitable for windows users?
<mate|29255> hello
<CVirus> Hello, Whats a good clipboard manager for mate?
<gnugr> CVirus: try 'apt install parsellite' then ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v will work with any editor
<gnugr> err. 'apt install parcellite'
<gnugr> https://www.tecmint.com/best-clipboard-managers-for-linux/
<CVirus> thanks
<lescrooge> Hi, just upgraded to Mate 1804 and GDebit doesn't want to work. AIRVPN gets ERROR: Dependency not satisfiable:gksu and when I try to install my Epson driver GDebi just vanishes. Don't have this prob with 1604. This is the second download of 1804 I'm on Anyone know what is happening?
<gnugr> lescrooge: do you mean gdebi?
<gnugr> pkg gdebi exists
<gnugr> gksu is no more candidate
<gnugr> https://packages.debian.org/sid/admin/gdebi
<diogenes_> gnugr, use xdg-su instead of gksu
<gnugr> diogenes_: i don't need it
<gnugr> other user was looking for
<diogenes_> ok
<gnugr> just exist new gdebi without to depends on gksu
<diogenes_> gnugr, did gdebi depend on gksu?
<gnugr> not the new one
<Pinkerton> I realize this reply is super late
<Pinkerton> like days
<Pinkerton> < m4t> Pinkerton: i ran into issues with wine. export FREETYPE_PROPERTIES="truetype:interpreter-version=35" before running the app from terminal fixed it
<Pinkerton> This does seem to have fixed the issue I was having
<Pinkerton> Just altered the launchers for apps that were giving me trouble to do that before launch
<Pinkerton> not super sure what that does but w/e
<Pinkerton> do have a different issue now though, unrelated
<Pinkerton> Sometimes when I unmaximize a Chrome window by dragging it the WM titlebar reappears
<Pinkerton> Compiz problem maybe?
<mate|34127> I was wondering if there was a way to adjust the logout/shutdown timer, defaults to 60 seconds. I can't find an option in system settings; perhaps editing a config file? Thanks in advance
<m4t> Pinkerton: cool, it has to do with the truetype interpreter - truetype is like a font programming language or something. https://www.freetype.org/freetype2/docs/subpixel-hinting.html
<m4t> the fonts are described programatically. it's weird.
<m4t> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueType#Hinting_language
<Pinkerton> Ah, I knew it was something like that (I'm a developer myself)
<Pinkerton> I bet it's because I use Apple's SF Pro font family for my UI fonts and the interpreter version the affected apps attempted to use was choking on them
<Pinkerton> weird that it just silently falls back to Ubuntu though
<Pinkerton> or maybe it was just upset that I have hinting forcibly disabled via fontconfig
<Pinkerton> macOS doesn't *ever* hint fonts so SF Pro looks absolutely atrocious unless it's completely turned off
<Pinkerton> (I also just prefer the unhinted look)
<m4t> oh
<Guest84542> hello i have a qestion how do you get ine pi camera working on the raspberry pi runing ubuntu mate
<TechChristoph> Guest84542 dont ask to ask
<TechChristoph> just ask
<jonpclg> hi all please consider my issue and help-im running mate 18.04,all of a sudden my ethernet connection is gone when returning to pc-no longer shows ifconfig only way to get online is with my wifi card
<jonpclg> at my wits end and dont know how to approach
<jonpclg> have restarted network manager and rebooted pc and modem/router
<jonpclg> if you want any outputs ask and will pastebin it but pls help
<jonpclg> okay so  i think it might be a driver issue, i want to find out my ethernet driver (and card name-so i can dload the driver) how to do it guys n gals
<jonpclg> ethernet was working before update install
<jonpclg> fuk my life
<m4t> hmm
<m4t> what does 'lspci' say? can you pastebin?
<m4t> also pastebin 'lsmod'
<m4t> heh
<mate|43945> Hello guys
<mate|43945> Hello guys
<mate|43945> I need help
<mate|43945> My SoftWare ( store ) app is loading but nothing appens.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-26
<mate|43945> How can I update it ? Or re install it ?
<shahzad> i need video player
<nicknane99> hi
<mate|80462> can't use twitter
<jennifer> good morning
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest91903> i just installed ubuntu mate ans I want to access my external hard drive which is running windows 8.1. Any assistance is appreciated.
<gnugr> Guest91903: AFAIK windows can't boot from a external HDD
<Guest91903> don't want it to boot just want to access my files
<lapaga> run or just move a document from windows to ubuntu?
<diogenes_> Guest91903, so what's the problem there
<sixwheeledbeast> So i assume you mean saved with wndows not running windows?
<gnugr> or maybe with a live DVD could be possible
<Guest91903> Error mounting /dev/sdb4 at /media/jennifer/8E504D4F504D3F69: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb4" "/media/jennifer/8E504D4F504D3F69"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<Guest91903> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb4': Operation not permitted
<Guest91903> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Guest91903> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Guest91903> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<Guest91903> file:///home/jennifer/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202018-05-26%2012:18:58.png
<matjam> Guest91903: exactly as it says
<matjam> Guest91903: because Windows was not shut down the filesystem is in an unsafe state
<matjam> so mounting it read/write would be dangerous - you could destroy the filesystem
<matjam> if you add "ro," to the -o options and manually execute the mount command yourself in a terminal, it will let you mount, read only, though I'd mount it to a different place, like /mnt
<Guest91903> so swap hard drives?
<matjam> mount -t ntfs -o ro,uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<matjam> that will mount it read only
<matjam> if you need to get files off it
<matjam> it mounts it in /mnt
<gnugr> Guest91903: check this example https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<Guest91903> thanks
<matjam> gnugr: it's doing a --force there, not sure if that's safe?
<gnugr> worths to try
<gnugr> because a live-cd has not a specific owner
<LowerPulsar> Hi I am a new linux user and I am having an issue with the cursor. Basically it stops just before the left side of the screen end and it doesn't move left until I move it slightly right and left again. Did some research and testing and it seems that it's caused by the Intel modeset drivers. Anyone that can help me?
<jxcksxn> Hey, is VNC already installed on the raspi edition?
<jxcksxn> Or any similar software? I just need a way to remotely connect to my pi.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-27
<mate|89400> Hey, I am running the latest Ubuntu MATE on my retina Macbook Pro and the window icons are quite blurry. Is there anything that can help? Icon packs or some setting perhaps? Thanks for an awesome piece of software. :-)
<gnugr> mate|89400: probably you need graphic drivers i.e. nvidia-driver
<mate|89400> @gnugr Forgot to mention I only have the Intel integrated GPU :)
<gnugr> mate|89400: check for firmware-linux, firmware-misc-nonfree, firmware-linux-free, firmware-linux-nonfree, but i've no idea how the correct names are under Ubuntu
<gnugr> assuming you have nonfree activate in sources.list
<gnugr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<gnugr> linux-firmware-nonfree is the name under Ubuntu
<gnugr> and just linux-firmware
<gnugr> for -misc-nonfree not a clue
<m4t> mate|89400: if you install mate-tweak there is an option for HiDPI...that might help
<m4t> i dunno if that applies to icons though
 * m4t doesn't have any retina stuffs
<gnugr> m4t: HIDPI is for scaling monitors, not for main graphics resolution
<m4t> oh they didn't mention the resolution
<gnugr> HIDPI helps you i.e. to connect with a smart TV
<mate|89400> Yeah, everything seems to scale nicely (got HiDPI turn on in MATE Tweak). The only exception is the icons in general (probably bad resolution images from the applications themselves). But the window buttons are the main needle in my eye right now :P
<m4t> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI "HiDPI (High Dots Per Inch) displays, also known by Apple's "Retina Display" marketing name, are screens with a high resolution in a relatively small format. They are mostly found in high-end laptops and monitors."
<m4t> mate|89400: can you post a screenshot to pasteboard.co?
<m4t> printscreen + copy to clipboard then cntrl-v there should do it
<m4t> er mac doesnt have printscreen does it lol
<m4t> you can run mate-screenshot from a terminal
<mate|89400> https://pasteboard.co/Hn65mmh.png
<m4t> oh
<mate|89400> Here is another one with more icons which shows how other icons are very sharp and nice. https://pasteboard.co/Hn65HmV.png
<m4t> ah yeah
<m4t> it uses .png
<m4t> check 'em out in /usr/share/themes/Radiant-MATE/metacity-1/*.png
<m4t> er
<m4t> wrong theme. i meant /usr/share/themes/Ambiant-MATE/metacity-1
<gnugr> mate|89400: sure you din't touch/activate HIDPI IN MATE-TWEAK?
<m4t> those are fixed 19x19 images, i think the scaling is just making them blurry
<mate|89400> @gnugr It is on Auto-detect so I presume it is on HiDPI..? :s
<m4t> ideally they'd be svg or something
<gnugr> mOK
<gnugr> OK*
<m4t> /usr/share/themes/Ambiant-MATE/metacity-1/close.png: PNG image data, 19 x 19, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced
<mate|89400> Yeah, must be that. There are just upscaled raster images :P
<m4t> if i open it in eom and size it like 400% it looks the same
<m4t> im only @ 1920x1080
<mate|89400> @m4t Look at it now and it does not look very nice when scaling it haha
<m4t> can you try Menta and BlueMenta?
<m4t> those look to use .svg instead of .png
<mate|89400> Still looks pretty bad :(
<m4t> huh
<mate|89400> https://pasteboard.co/Hn699MM.png
<m4t> have you tried turning hidpi explicitly on / off to see what it does?
<m4t> i know when i turn it on everything gets huge. if you turned it off i suspect everything would get very small.
<mate|89400> Yes, indeed that is what happened haha
<m4t> mini?
<mate|89400> Yeah, regular = mini, Auto-detect (same as HiDPI) upscaled
<m4t> ah
<m4t> https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues/386
<m4t> looks like it was *just* fixed march 21st
<m4t> so it didn't make it into 18.04. maybe Wimpress can cherry pick it for a backport
<m4t> or whoever. :)
<m4t> wait..
<m4t> he already did LOL
<m4t> it made it to mate 1.20.1 actually which is what 18.04 shipped with
<m4t> and actually it was cherry picked into 1.20 before getting merged into 1.20.1. if you 'apt changelog marco' you'll see
<m4t> i dunno then :( maybe you could comment on github
<mate|89400> Hmm, the themes with .svg images should look much better than they do. Yeah, gonna do that. :)
<m4t> bbl
<m4t> i think they *are* being scaled...but the scaling is actually making them blurry. so working as intended, just the png's are too tiny to look good when upscaled.
<m4t> the svg's yeah, they should look better i think. i guess it depends on how they're defined in .svg or something
<mate|89400> Hmm, I wanna leave a comment about this somewhere but not sure where it makes the most sense. In the PR? In the orignal (closed) issue..? :s
<m4t> well. they're aware of the svg issue (someone already commented) and regarding the current themes, well, scaling can't automatically add extra resolution to the image...
<m4t> it's going to get pixellated :/
<mate|89400> True that
<m4t> if you goto gnome-look there are some hidpi themes
<m4t> like https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1006952/
<m4t> tbh im kinda confused what they mean by metacity lol
<m4t> i dunno if they mean metacity 3.x or 2.x (marco)
<m4t> mate|89400: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-artwork/+bugs is probably the place to file a bug
<m4t> i don't see one about the window decorations being to small for hidpi
<mate|89400> Thanks, will file a bug report for it there! :)
<m4t> cool
<mate|89400> @m4t Thanks for your help today btw. :)
<swift110> hey
